# DEC/JAN 2WW TESTERS.......TTC with TX



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for you all.......loads of luck 

Jennie A 1 Dec IVF 
kimberley24 1 Dec IVF 
HHH 1 Dec ICSI 
Imogen 2 Dec ICSI 
CharlieKay 2 Dec FET 
pippilongstockings 3 Dec IUI 
sillylally 4 Dec IVF 
shaz 72 4 Dec FET  
Blueberry123 4 Dec ICSI
shellyc1190 4 Dec ICSI 
lotties mom 5 Dec ICSI 
Dooleys 5 Dec FET 
frani 6 Dec IUI 
unluckydeb 6 Dec ICSI 
Norma26 6 Dec FET
Jools847 6 Dec ICSI 
lotsky 6 Dec IUI 
Fin 7 Dec ICSI 
janie77 7 Dec IUI 
Samantha Vaughan 8 Dec IVF 
snowystarling 8 Dec FET 
shellyc1190 8 Dec ICSI 
frodomurphy 9 Dec ICSI 
g.s 11 Dec FET 
Spaykay 11 Dec FET 
Magpie 12 Dec IUI 
Lisa3745 13 Dec FET 
catty 14 Dec IVF 
Minow 14 Dec ICSI 
~kate~ 15 Dec ICSI  
maroon 16 Dec ICSI 
ELFIE 16 Dec IVF 
Debz6 IVF 
Fifelassie 17 Dec ICSI 
aquaem21 18 Dec IUI 
Scoop 18 Dec ICSI 
Doz 19 Dec IVF 
cristina1 19 Dec IVF 
outspan3 20 Dec IUI 
vinandshaun 20 Dec IVF 
odette 20 Dec IVF 
Burnie 20 Dec FET  
iolite 21 Dec FET 
lesleyjane 23 Dec ICSI 
caline 25 Dec IUI 
conny 26 Dec FET 
Jannie 26 Dec IVF 
Cotswold Girl  27 Dec IVF 
strawbs 27 Dec IUI 
babydancer 28 Dec ICSI
kizzymouse 29 Dec IUI 
emu 29 Dec IVF 
lola636 29 Dec FET 
suzi T 30 Dec FET 

Much love, Luck and babydust 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Charley ~ sorry, i locked the thread just as you posted! Your diary's fab by the way  Much luck for Sat 

Sydney ~ thats fab, those are really good levels  Yey 

Pupz ~ hows it going with DH hun? IF causes so much stress even in a really strong relationship...good luck for Sunday if you decide to go 

Helen ~   Good luck for Tues (or Sunday if you can't wait)

Welcome Snowy and Kate ~ happy chatting on the 2ww and loads of luck  

Fin ~ hope you got a good rest today 

Imogen ~ now you've made me hungry.....haven't had fish and chips for ages. Then again we haven't got a decent chippie near us 

Take care and much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Evening all,

Sitting here in tears........Started to have af feelings earlier today but did not worry too much as I know they can mean either.

Problem is I just went to the loo and had started to bleed...........Feel absolutely devastated as I am only 7 days into the 2ww and this has crushed both me and DH.  My cycles are always 28 days which would make my af due Sat so I am worried that it has just come early.

Rang the Doc who said that I have to up my pessaries to 3 per day and do 2 at the same time this evening.  He said that I have to take it easy now and have to have bed rest for the weekend and ring him first thng in the morning to let him know if the bleeding had eased or gotten worse.

Please, please can I ask everyone to pray for us tonight, I really would appreciate it.

Lol

Fin xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Aw Fin, really i'll keep fingers and toes crossed for you hun (((hugs)))

Take it as easy as you can and i hope by tomorrrow the bleeding has eased up for you.



Much luck and much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Fin, love,

Try not to panic (I know that's easier said than done).
It would be very early for it to all 'go wrong'. 
It could be implantation bleeding or some 'old blood' from the E/C?
Do just what your Doc says re pesky pessaries and rest up just as much as you can - it can't hurt!

Best of luck love, and let us know how you are getting on!

Imogen.x.


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Right, I've cracked (day 15 after all...) and got Dh to agree to do the test.
Awake from about 2.30am desperate to pee.
Finally, Dh gets up at 5.30 am (I've bought all sorts of junk from ebay whilst waiting...).
We open the hozzy supplied test (only 1 in house - I've been soo good).
You have to use a pipette to put the EXACT amount of wee onto the window and -  THERE'S NO PIPETTE IN THE BAG!!!!

So we guessed the amount of wee using old dog medicine syringe and I now can't tell if there's a line or not!  A faint one starts but then stops, does'nt even go all the way across the test window. Not a bfp by any means.

Am going to go completely mad!!!!  Chuffing hospital - they sent out half my drugs in a brown paper envelope which got torn in post and they fell out - they are complete idiots - rant, rant, sorry.

Aaargh!!!!!

love, a very stressed, Imogen.x.


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Fin: Been thinking about you all night. Hope you are feeling a bit better. Surely on day 7 this must be implantation bleeding.    

Imogen: Send DH to the shop a get a test that works (ooops did I just say that      )

catty


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Morning Ladies,

You really are my saviours.  Thank you so much.  

I'm pleased to say that the bleeding stopped last night and I have had nothing since.    When I have AF I always have a slight bleed in the night and then the following morning it comes full flow which is why I panicked so much last night.  I was tossing and turning all night worrying what I would find this morning.  Needless to say I am over the moon to find nothing.  

Rang the Doctor to let him know and he was very pleased.  He is hoping that it is an implantation bleed but does not want to take any chances so wants me to keep up with the higher dose of pessaries and continue with the bed rest for a couple of days and take it easy after that and said next week is a no, no for work.  Oh well if he insists, he doesn't have to tell me twice.  

Still have some AF kind of cramps so just trying to keep everything crossed now and remain positive while wrapped in the cotton wool DH has put me in.  He has been great and has taken the day off work today so that he can make sure I stick to the bed rest.  He hates being stuck in the house as it drives him mad so he really is being a Gem.  

Thanks again.

Lol

Fin xxx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

Hi Folks

Well today is my test date and I have a   to announce!!!  OMG, we are both so shocked, we are so lucky after only 4 eggs, and our 1st IVF!!!  

Good luck to all other testers.    , and   to thoes it has not yet worked for.

Jennie 
  x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Jennie*  Great news  Made up for you 

*Fin* Keeping everything crossed thats its an implantation bleed. Keep positive hon  

I'm on day 10  Definately losing the plot 

*Charliekay* How you coping?

Sending everyone      

Dooleys


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi Im testing 6th december for my first IUI 
Im so worried as having cramps like AF cramps since about 2 days ago. Im on day 11 of my waiting.


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Jennie - Congratulations on your BFP.  Sending you love.  

Doolies - Good to see it is not only me who is going insane.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jennie ~ congratulations!!  Have a feb celebration and enjoy 

Lotsky ~ hi there and welcome  Don't worry about the cramps hun, they can mean anything 

Fin ~ so pleased the bleeding has stopped....sounds like your DH is being a star, bless him 

Imogen ~ did you get another test? You sound like you had a mad morning....hope you get good news 

CharlieKay ~ any news from you too? Loads of luck to you 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## princess-mimi (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Today was my test day and i am so pleased to say i got a           
I'm in shock i can't believe it!!!! This is my 1st DIVF and really thought it would be negative.

Jennie  Congratulations i'm so pleased for you both.

To everyone who is testing soon  

Take care



Kimberley x x x


----------



## Jools847 (Jun 8, 2006)

Wow ...congratulations to all of you with BFP's It's always goo to read them and 2 in one day is fantastic.
Imogen have you done another test yet.....?/
Speak soon and take care everyone
Jools
x x x x

(5 days left


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Congrats on the BFP Kimberley.

News on me is that I just had another little show and funny enough it was after another poo (sorry for TMI but it was a bad case of dihorea really).  Rang the clinic and my nurse said that perhaps it was the strain from the poo and suggested I stop the baby asprin as this could be assisting the bleed.

So again, fingers crossed.

Lol

Fin xxx


----------



## lotties mom (Oct 14, 2006)

Jenny and Kimberly - Congratulations to you both.  That is smashing news.

Fin - Just try to relax and rest.  Hopefully it is nothing, and lots of TLC will put it all right.


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Evening Everyone,

CONGRATULATIONS TO THE BFP's

Fin - Hun sounds like you are taking better care of yourself, like the others said sounds like implantation bleeding. Best of luck. Checked out your website.

Dooley's - Thanks for asking how I am doing. I haven't been wrapped in a straight jacket and carted off to some white washed facility yet!  

Imogen - hope you managed to get a decent test.

Me news - Seem to be fine. Have had the oddest and most familiar feelings in my tummy. Still a weird feeling on my left side, sometimes like a small stich, sometimes like AF pain and sometimes a bit of a cold feeling. Can't read into that. I still imagined nausea and I drunk loads of water so do I count going to the loo a lot as a symptom or was I subconsciously making myself need to wee all the time (I think the later   ) Have not imagined the lower back pain it is definitely there! 

So off to wrap Christmas presents now and take my mind off testing. Hopefully I will log on here at some point tomorrow but am heading off for a lunch do, so I might not post until Saturday night? To tell you the truth I have no idea how tomorrow will pan out I will either be in bed all day or sitting on cloud 9!! 

PS Still a little worried day 11 is too early for me to test but I just hope that the Doctor knows best. It says that in the instructions if it is a negative to stop taking the drugs. But I think I would re-test on Monday. What is the Pee test didn't pick it up and you stop the drugs and that is what makes it a negative. Ah you see my mind it never stops working out every scenario.

Good luck to everyone testing this weekend. May it be a weekend to remember.

Xx Charlie

Oh and I can't remember who asked about my picture and if it was my cute little dog. Sadly no. It is another of the many things on the I really want one list.


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi all kicking myself did pee stick this morn BFN needed to know with having no symptoms and Charlie if you are just testing Sat then maybe i tested too early.hoping its just to soon  

shaz


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

SHAZZZZZZZZZZ -                . you are so naughty. As you might recall I felt bad about saying my doctor told me to test so early. I think it is even to early for me despite my embies being a few days along.  Shaz you are too early!! Everybody is different and you should test again when it is your proper day. Just forget about the test hun. Wait a few more days.      

xx Charlie


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kimberley ~ congratulations......thats great news. Enjoy hun 

Shaz    Too early 

Charlie ~ i was thinking you tested today  Good luck for tomorrow   Oh that was me that asked about your doggy....he is very cute, hope you get one soon. My avatar is the lovely Thierry....he's definately on my i really want one list 

Love and luck everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks guys have got DH to hide the other test can only give it to me on mon


----------



## Imogen (Jul 18, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Just a mega quickie to say -

after all the stress with the broken test this morning -

went to local hospital for blood test, and it's

A BFP!!!!

So grateful...

Off to rest up, I'll be back in soon to see how everyone else is doing.

Good luck all.

lots of love,
Imogenx.


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Shaz

Imogen ~ woohooo....fabulous. Congratulations hun 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Here I am in a haze of excitement, confusion, fear, happiness and absolute delight. This morning at the ridiculous time of 3:30am I did my first Pg Test and am so ecstatic to announce that I have a  . The line is feint but reassuringly there. I delivered the test to hubby on a plate for his breakfast.  DH and I both feel unable to believe it is true. I have now checked the stick over 30 times and the line is still there. We both thought we would be jumping up and down, which we are just with an element of caution and reality, it feels so hard to let go and be recklessly smug. Not yet plenty of time for that, but it doesn't dull the fact that this is the best thing ever. It makes you feel so humble and thankful for everything. I hope this Pg progresses nicely. Please please let it stay.

Everyone - Thank you for all your positive thoughts. I am just so happy. I wish all you ladies on your 2ww the very very best.   

xx Charlie and Hubby 

Lizzy - Will you be asking for Thierry for Christmas then?


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Charliekay sssoo pleased for your fantastic news   Ive had a good cry over your good news   You and hubby must be thrilled to bits.Sending you both     Yahoo

Shaz xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Charlie!!! Congratulations.....that makes me happier than if i found Thierry in my Christmas stocking 

Really wonderful news hun.....have a very happy pregnancy 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## pupz (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi all-congrats to all with BFP's and much hugs to those without.

It's over for me once again. BFN today ( actual test date though hosp test date is mon 4th due to labs being shut over the weekend). Very disappointed and bitter. At least it's the party season and I can enjoy myself for a month and think about using my last three frosties in the new year ( though as the poor things have already been  thawed and frozen twice I can't say I'm holding out too much hope).Love to all and thanks for your support.

P
x


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

pupz,so sorry for your BFN you have been rhtough sooloo much. Stay strong - you are made of though stuff
Lisa x


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Charlie, Imogen & Kimberly*      for you all!  You must all be on cloud 9.

I'm on day 11 & definately lost the plot. Pulling out all the stops *The orange knickers are on!* Dh thinks it's time to call the funny farm    This is torture!!! 

*Fin* How you doing honey

*Pupz* I'm so sorry hon  Take some time out for yourself.

  

Dooleys


----------



## aquaem21 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Hiya Ladies, Just thought id pop in and have a read of my new home as from Monday hehe 

GREAT to see so many BFP's in here wow !! xxx       

DOOLEYS - Hope your well hunny xx Hows the wait going ? xx. Did i tell u what happened to our tx ? xx 

I'll come back on Monday when im "officially" on my 2ww  **

Luv
AQUA
XXXX *​*
  ​*


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Evening All,

Charlie & Imogen - Congratulation on the BFP.  Lets hope you have started a trend along with Kimberly.

Pupz - Thinking of you!

Dooleys - Thanks for thinking of me I'm fine thanks.

Update on me is no bleeding today what so ever!!!!!  The af cramps seem to have also eased although I still have the discomfort in my ovaries but drinking lots seem to ease these.  I am taking the doctors orders religiously and have been in bed all day which is great to be honest as every time I get up I feel like I could fall back down again as I have really strange heady feeling and nausea.

Oh well I can put up with that in place of the bleeding.

Lol to everyone this evening.

Fin xxx


----------



## snowystarling (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Everyone  

Congratulations to everyone who got BFP's, fantastic news!  

Well, nothing much to report for me. I still have no symptoms after FET on Thursday, but I'm trying not to read anything into it. I've had a busy couple of days, went to a business/sociable dinner on Friday night and a party last night. I stuck to the water but it's very hard when people keep trying to get you a drink. In the end, last night, I took a glass of wine from someone and held it, then when nobody was looking replaced it with my water. It's such a shame that people expect you to drink when your out or you just look like a prude who can't have fun. Not the case at all, I enjoyed myself   DH and I also did a bit of Christmas shopping yesterday, we are flying back to the UK in 2 weeks so are running out of time to get pressies!

I have a quick question if anyone is having progesterone injections - for the past couple of weeks, I have been going to the clinic to have the injections, but from tomorrow I will do them myself at home. I forgot to ask the nurse, but are you supposed to keep the progesterone in the fridge or does it not matter? If anyone knows, I would be very grateful!

Okay, enjoy your Sunday everyone (I'm 9 hours ahead of you guys so it's the afternoon now for me) Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow,
snowy x


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hello girls,

I am on 2ww too, as I had ET on Nov. the 30th. I had 4 embryos (!!!) back inside. Yesterday (day 3) in the morning I had these  AF like cramps, realy terrible and discourraging but they stoped and did not last later during the day. Now I only have a strange feeling on my right side, near the ovary. It is not a pain anyway but a kind of "heaviness". Does anybody no if all this is normal or it is a bad sign?

Congrats to all the BFP-s out there!

Snowstarling: Progesterone inj. do not require special conditions of storage. Just keep them in a normal dry dark place (not extremely hot or extremely cold anyway). Good luck!


----------



## Blueberry123 (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Maroon

I am new here too. I test tomorrow.  This is my first ICSI but can tell you that I have read a lot of posts about AF like pains since I have had them as well. I think what you are experiencing is completely normal.  My clinic told me I would experience pain after ET and that was just because of everything our ovaries have been through.  

I find that drinking lots of water helps as well. 

Congratulations to everyone on their BFP's and hugs to everyone else.


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hello Blueberry,

thank you for the answer. I wish you a BFP tomorow.

love from Maroon


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Maroon* Hope you're starting to feel abit better. How did you get them to put 4 back   

*Blueberry*  for tomrrow   

*Em* Welcome to this board. Will be thinking about you Monday 

*Fin* Hope your still taking things easy, & are feeling alittle better.

Day 12 for me. Boy does the second week go slower & more torturous than the first  Silly but each time i go to the loo i'm scared to look just in case! Hope no one else has lost the plot like me 

        
Dooleys


----------



## Debz6 (Aug 15, 2006)

Congrats on all those lovely BFPS. It really is lovely to read.

So, can I join you on this 2ww too?? This is my first go at IVF & I had 2 perfect little embies put back on the 30th Nov! Am feeling quite relaxed at the moment - which is a miracle for me lol. Have had a few af type pains - but am not reading anything into it - yet!!

Good luck to all 

Debz xx


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

hi everyone can i ask did everyone who got a positive result get an implantation bleed im on day 9 and not had one
thanks
shell


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hey Shelly

No I didn't get any implantation bleed. I think it is less common to have implantation bleeding. So think nothing of it. 

Hi to everyone and to all the new ones. Best of Luck to everyone still waiting to test. I wish you all the best. HOPE IT IS  LOTS OF           

XX Charlie


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

THANKS CHARLIE IV BEEN SO MITHERED OVER THAT I TEAT ON FRIDAY BUT IV BOUGHT A CLEARBLUE 4 DAYS EARLY WHEN DO U THINK WOULD BE OK TO DO IT ?
ANY SIMTOM ADVICE WOULD B GREAT XXX


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi shelly, 

You shouldn't really even start to think about testing until day 14. What day did your clinic say to test and how far along were your embies before transfer?

Don't get motivated by some of these very naughty girls on here who test too early    . Not mentioning names (shaz.....  ) 

Xx Charlie


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Shell: Welcome and thanks for asking that dreaded IB question. 

Charlie: Could kiss you  . I'm on day 9, no symptoms and no IB. Been going mental staring at my pants all the time hoping for IB.  

Thank you everyone for keeping me sane!      

catty


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

charlie clinic said to test friday i had 4 cell egg and put back in on day 2 xxx


----------



## CharlieKay (Jun 24, 2006)

Shelly, Then yes friday is the earliest you should test as that is day 14. No sooner or we will be sending around the  .
If you see some people saying they can test earlier it is because their embryos were further on. 

BEST OF LUCK   

xx charlie


----------



## shellyc1190 (Oct 3, 2006)

right thanks for good advice let you no friday
love shelly


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pupz ~ i'm really sorry to hear about your BFN hun.......love and luck for your new year frosties 

Hi Aqua ~ good luck for IUI tomorrow 

Fin ~ how are you doing today?

Maroon and Debz ~ welcome to the fab home of the 2ww testers....they will help to keep you from going too crazy  Loads of luck 

Shell ~ hi hun, not everyone gets an implanation bleed.....some ladies get BFPs with no symptoms at all 

Catty ~ hope that reassures you too 

Blueberry ~ welcome to you too and much much luck for your test tomorrow 

Huge luck to Shaz and Sillylally for their tests tomorrow too  

Charlie ~ hope you are doing fab 

Take care everyone.....off to watch the last I'm a Celeb now 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Morning all,

Just popping on to give a quick update on me to keep me sane!!!!   

Lizzi - Thanks for thinking of me as you will see below I am slowly going insane.

Dooleys - I'm going mad, how are you going?

Not sure what to think at the moment as I have no symptoms, no sore breasts, no AF feelings and the pain in ovary area has stopped.  The only thing different is that I was absolutely exhausted and nauseous all day yesterday but seems to have eased this morning.  Also I was naughty this morning and did a HPT (Clearblue test that said on the packet you could do up to 4 days early) which of course came up BFN in the result window but the line in the control window only came up just under half way so I have to dismiss that anyway.  
 

Has anyone ever got a BFP early or even got a BFN early to go on to be a BFP after missed period?

Sorry for the down post but I feel really negative today.

Lol

Fin xxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Fin* Thank you sooo much for making me realise it's not just me. I am going totally mental. This 2nd week has been so hard. 
Dh is trying to persuade me to test tonight but tomorrow is our test day.....I think   
I am so cacking my pants, so thank you honey for letting me know its not just me 

   

Dooleys


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Dooleys,

We can both me mad together.  

Have you had any symptoms over the past 2 weeks?  

Will be thinking of you tomorrow.  

Lol

Fin xxx


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

*Fin* Not sure if they're real symptoms or in my head. If you know what i mean 

    

Dooleys


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Know what you mean Dooley, what has driven you mad then?

I would have been certain it had worked yesterday with how nauseous I felt but to wake up today to nothing (did go off my usual favorate pasty in Gregs earlier) I really started to worry.  Most others have pain in their breasts but mine have been fine, a little larger but fine.

Lol

Fin xxx


----------



## pippilongstockings (Dec 8, 2005)

Hi Fin,

I had a negative on Saturday (3 days early) then a postive on Sunday (2 days early) so there's still hope!!  I'm so impatient I couldn't wait any longer!  Like you I had no symptoms that I couldn't put down to my normal cycle except for slight nausea, but I wasn't sure if that was because I was so stressed!

Fingers crossed for you xxxx


----------



## frodomurphy (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi, Can I join in please?  I'm testing on Saturday 9th December - now on 13 days post egg collection.  Going completely crazy - this morning - brown discharge - just a small amount.  No symptoms except bigger boobs.  Last week, Monday/ Tuesday/ Wednesday - really sore boobs - strong sense of smell etc. now just feel like AF starting - not a happy bunny - clinic told me not to worry - yeah right - just do your test on Saturday and you'll be fine - NOTTTTTT!!! trying to keep busy, but have spent most of the day searching the internet for brown discharge (sorry TMI) - so glad I'm not the only one going insane!!!!! Would love to hear from you guys - anyone testing on the 9th December?  Look forward to hearing from fellow nutters!! ha, ha! Frodoxxxxx


----------



## Jools847 (Jun 8, 2006)

Hello  

Well I have been a  bit naughty and just tested a couple fo days early....and...................................................................................................................................................OMG AAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh Its a  


I have no signs or symtpoms....I can't bloody believe !!!!!
Speak soon
x x x x 
Jools


Good luck everyone else


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

I did my HPT this morning BFN (offical test wed) I can't believe 5 x BFNs saving up for no 6 already..........must be mad 
Deb


----------



## aquaem21 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Hiya Ladies, im officially on my 2ww as from today   Gone so fast !!! hehe  
Had IUI today and test on the 18th. So please may i join you all ??  

Great to see SO many BFP's in here !!! cool !!! xxx  to you all !!!*

*Luv
AQUA
xxxx*​


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hi girls,
it is getting exiting and hot with all these BFP-s and new girls joining! It is becoming a really positive medium here. 
 to Jools!

Positive energy and plenty of nausea to the rest... !

As far as I am concerned: I am on day 5 after ET. I have limb pain (legs) and the right side of ovary streching feeling. My boobs are bit rounded but nothing drastic. And of course I am going insane by the way.

I also had a shower finally today (anybody knows if it is ok or maybe not recomended?).

Love from Maroon


----------



## unluckydeb (Sep 26, 2005)

Hiys lol   I showered day after ET like I would everyday ! I am s   ure it will be fine hun
Take Care and sticky vibes
Deb


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Deb ~ i'm sorry hun.......take care xx

Dooleys ~ i've got you down as testing tomorrow..........loads of luck  

Frodo ~ welcome  Hope you don't go too loopy on the 2ww 

Aqua ~ hope IUI went ok today.....welcome to the 2ww 

Fin   How are you holding out? Nearly Thursday hun 

Jools and Pippi ~ congratulations to you both.....great to hear of your BFPs  

Hope everyone's doing ok,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi everyone 

 sadly for us we got a BFN this morning. Taking some time out for us and looking at starting TX in the New Year.

Congrates to all the ladies with BFP    and my thoughts are with the ladies that got BFN   A big thank you to all you ladies I never would have got through my 2ww without your support and good wishes.


----------



## aquaem21 (Aug 23, 2004)

*Lizzy-  Thanks hun, IUI went well thanks, just felt like a smear, was so quick ! im already bored and its only day 1 of 2ww   Going back to work on the 11th though so that will help. How are you ?

Thanks for letting me join  **
Luv
AQUA
XXXX *​


----------



## Dooleys (Feb 1, 2006)

Hiya 

Unfortunately it was a   for us as well today  
My mind & body told me i was & science told me i'm not!

Shaz i'm sorry hon. Take care  
Good luck everyone else 

Dooleys


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Morning Ladies,

My week is getting worse as it goes along.

Do not think I will make it to test day on Thursday as I had a bout of dihorea (probably spelt wrong) again this morning and to be honest I always get it at the start of AF and I have AF cramps today.  When I went to the loo this morning there was no bleed but I have just been again and there is a slight brown discharge on my panties.  I really can feel AF so think that's it for us it is all over.

I am sat here in tears, did I do everything I could, what if I did not do that drive with work?  

I know I have not been positive enough and feel like perhaps the extra stress I put on myself has let us down.

How the hell am I going to tell DH? He is going to be devastated as he was so sure that it had worked.

Catch you later.

Lol

Fin xxx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hello everyone, 
We got a BFN thismorning. Feeling a bit low, but revving myself up to the next try. 
Well done to all who got a BFP this month and cuddles to those that did not. 
Lotsky


----------



## snowystarling (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi girls  

I just want to send a big   to everyone who got BFN's, keep strong.

Still nothing to report from me. No symptoms, no nothing! This time is so different to last, I'm guessing it's because it's a FET. I don't seem to be so anxious as last time, like I said before, the whole FET procedure is a totally different experience to going through the down regging, stimms, EC etc. It's been almost a week now since ET and I test on Friday but have to wait till Saturday for the results. Work is keeping me nice and busy though so it's helping to keep my mind off things. I've got the day off tomorrow, I'm going to try and finish my Christmas shopping. DH and I fly to the UK in a week and a half so I really need to get moving!

Maroon - Thanks for answering my question about the progesterone  

Okay, I will pop in again soon to see how you're all doing,
Take care and keep positive!  
snowy x


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi all. I have been lurking as a guest for quite some time but never really felt that I had much to contribute until reading Fin and Frodomurphy's messages...

Quick background is that dh and I have been ttc for 4+ years before starting our first IVF treatment on 24th October.  Got thru each stage pretty painlessly and had 11 eggs collected of which 8 fertilised (all grade 2s) so we had 2 transferred on 22/11 and 6 in the freezer.  The first week of the 2ww went fairly quickly but the 2nd dragged and dragged.  I started getting pretty bad AF pains and horrendous mood swings until AF arrived last Friday (4 days prior to test date which was yesterday).  Obviously we were devastated, we rang the hospital and spoke to a nurse who said to continue the progesterone and go in for a blood test on Monday but that it was pretty certain it was a gonna be a . Spent the whole weekend working out our finances for the next cycle, bleeding and feeling really down.  

Anyway, went in for the blood test yesterday and the doctor rang me to tell me we got a  !!  Talk about confusing!  It's still pretty touch and go 'cos I'm still bleeding (it started off a little red but for the past 4 days has been very brown - hence the reason for posting) but my HCG levels were 72 on day 12 post transfer and they say that anything over 50 is a positive.  The doctor told me to come back in two weeks for a scan so I spent the whole of yesterday afternoon hanging on the phone to the hospital basically begging them to do another blood test to see if the HCG levels are rising 'cos I'll go out of my mind waiting for another 2 weeks only to be told it hasn't progressed.  They relented in the end and I'm back in tomorrow so fingers crossed they've doubled.

Anyway, the reason for posting was to tell Frodomurphy, Fin and anyone else who's interested that it is possible to have brown discharge/bleeding and still get a   so think positive (or maybe just cry for 4 days 'cos it worked for me?!!)

Apologies for the long post and good luck to all on this mad rollercoaster!

Sarah
x


----------



## lotties mom (Oct 14, 2006)

Hi All

Bad news I am afraid.  AF arrived this morning, and we tested BFN at the hospital.

I feel kind of empty now.  DH has had to go back to work, and my Mom has been here all morning, but now she has gone, and DD is asleep I feel strange.  After being convinced it had not worked because of the problems on EC day to then seem to get some promissing symptoms (nausea, etc) to now is just strange.

Oh well, will go and try to get my head together I suppose, and at least I can have a decent drink at Christmas.

Helen.

(Sorry it is such a downer will try to be brighter next time).


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Wanted  to send my love to all of those who have tested and got a BFN today:

       

Also Sarah congratulations on your news and the BFP.  Thank you so much for sharing this with us.  

Still working on keeping af at bay, stay away af you are not welcome!!  

         

Lol

Fin xxx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

Just reading through the last few posts and nearly   at all the bfn's...

my heart really goes out to everyone and sending lots of  ........

hope your all going to find the strength to go through it all again, and praying you all get bfp's....

Lots of Love

Kate


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi, can I join you on the 2ww? Sorry about the BFNs girls, it really sucks at times.  
Good luck to those still waiting.    

Kay xxx


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hey ladies can I join you, I'm due to test 20th december.

Sorry to hear about all the BFN -   I was in the same place not 4 weeks ago and I was absolutely heart broken.

Congratulations to all the BFP - just shows if we wish hard enough it will happen for us one day.  

Anyway I have had such a crap year (this is a long winded rant but it has a point...... eventually!) 1st of January my BIL law taken into hospital (before the bells I may add) with an AVM (Arteriovenous Malformation.) at present he still has not recovered and basically lives his life on his back as he finds it too painful to do anything else, my uncle and gran died within a few weeks of each other and then to totally top it all of my aunt (whom I am very close too) was diagnosed with cancer of the voicebox. I have already had a failed IUI and was not holding out much luck for the rest (this year anyway, would you blame me?)

ANYWHO (this is the point, and the nice bit) my BIL yesterday made it into Glasgow on his own (sounds simple but this is a MAJOR acheivment) and my aunt has been told that her tumour has gone. So now I'm feeling that bad luck comes in 3's (or as above 4's) but now I'm hoping that good luck comes in 3's and I will have a positive on the 20th. (see, I got there eventually)

so good luck to everyone testing these next 2 months, if I can believe so can anyone!!!


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Morning Ladies,

Update on me is I think that all the praying for AF not to come yesterday was in vain.

Woke up this morning at 4am and thought I was in the clear when I went to the loo and saw nothing on panties but when I wiped I got a brown staining on the tissue. It's a perfect brown (not red at all) in fact it looks just like the colour of poo (sorry for TMI). I have put a pad on my nickers just in case but have not got any on there only every time I wipe and then it tends to be about the size of a 10p to £2 coin each time and does not seem heavy.

I have never had this colour bleed on af before but have to prepare myself for the fact that it is'nt looking good. Feel quite calm actually and that has shocked me also as I was a blubbering wreck yesterday with just a slight bleed and now today I have more bleed I seem calm with it.

Still holding a little hope that I will get a BFP tomorrow but know now that I have to be realistic.

Sorry for the all me post but just wanted to update you guys.

Thank you for all of your support.

Lol

Fin xxx

              
[fly]*Praying for a Miracle - Please Lord help us have a BFP!!!!!*[/fly]


----------



## Doz (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi All

Just wanted to add my thoughts to all those who got a BFN, I know how it feels!  It's amazing though how you can recover, took me a few months but you get there.

Fin fingers crossed for you too.

I'm testing on 19th December, so I'm taking it easy, just hope it's good news.

Dozx


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Fin

Hope you've not turned red yet    , that could be implantation bleeding heh!!!     I had that for 3/4 days when I got preggers once (mc at 11 wks  ). Anyhow, don't give up hope yet.
Kay xxx


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

Hi all

Thought I'd give you all a quick update to let you know that I had a second pregnancy blood test this morning and my HCG levels have risen from 72 to 336!  I definitely have a   but my bleeding hasn't subsided - it started off light and brown on Friday and has been getting progressively heavier and darker brown and today it's red.  I'm booked in for a 6 week scan next Friday (should have been Monday week but I couldn't wait that long!!) so now I'm just hoping that the bleeding stops so I can start feeling happy and not stressed and worried all the time. 

I just wanted to let you know that you can bleed and get a  and I'm keeping my fingers crossed for us all.

love

Sarah x


----------



## frodomurphy (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi Sarah TM - so glad to hear your good news - new it would be - you must be so happy!!!!!!   
I'm still sitting here with not knowing - due to test on Saturday which is 18 days post transfer - my clinic make you test late so you are absolutey sure.  Have had a little (sorry TMI) brown, but it mostly mucusy with a bit of brown - which looks like old blood, but this evening, I am starting to feel a bit AFish - keep away 
So chuffed for you - please look after yourself.
Hi to everyone else - good luck to those of you testing!

Frodox


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Frodox

You are a saint - 18 days to wait - that's so long - keep your chin up darlin' I've been spotting off & on during my 2ww and I've still got my hopes up high - you never know! 

Good Luck xxx


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi Sarah,

Congratulations on those levels.    

It's looking even worse for us now though as the bleeding has increasd and has now turned from brown to dark red and I have a really bad pain down below also.

Will still do the test tomorrow just as a final chapter to inform the clinic but we already know what the outcome is going to be and it's not good.

I'm handling it reasonably well and just had the attitude that we'll try again in the New Year but DH has come home and just looking at him makes me realise how devastaded he is and it is tearing me apart as he won't let me reach out to him and has just clammed up and says he does'nt want to talk about it at all.

Hopefully after we have been to the clinic for our follow up he will feel better from talking to the Doctor and realise that we can move forward from this.  I love him so much.

Sorry for the rant.

Catch up with you tomorrow.

Lol

Fin xxx


----------



## vinandshaun (Oct 31, 2006)

fin
sending love and hugs your way  

i am sure once dh knows for sure he will open up, perhaps he is like me and finds it hard to show emotion until he knows 100% what is going on.

i am new to this board but have read your story. i had et today and test on 20 dec. 

keep us posted
vin


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Shaz, Dooleys, Lotsky and Helen ~ so many BFNs.....lacking words i'm afraid but the biggest hugs xxxx

Fin ~ keeping it all crossed for tomorrow  

Kay, Doz and Vin ~ welcome to the world of the 2ww...love and luck to you all 

Outspan ~ welcome to you too.....hope you get a fabulous end to a tough year hun 

Sarah ~ congratulations hun....fantastic news for you. Well done for your levels 

Hope everyone's ok....luck to Janie as well for your test tomorrow 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Fin (Aug 23, 2004)

Morning Ladies,

So, sorry to let you know that as expected it was a   this morning.

I held myself together until DH went to work so that I could show him I am ok and he actually opened up and said that he feels really disapointed and gutted but we will be ok.   

As soon as he left I just broke down, I cannot believe how hard this is and am really doubting if we will ever get that baby we so desperately desire.  We only have a limited amout of sperm so time is not really on our side.

I'm going to see if I can see the Doctor as soon as possible so that we can try again as soon as but in the meantime I am going to take the next few weeks off work in the run up to Christmas as I tend to be away at least a couple of nights a week and feel I need to be here with DH for the time being for us to have some us time to recover together.    

May be quiet for a while as I get my head around things but wanted to say thank you for all of your support and for you all to know that you will all be in my thoughts and I will be praying for you guys to have more luck than we did.

Never mind perhaps next time will be 3rd time lucky, at least we got further this time than last time.

Lol

Fin xxx


----------



## Samantha Vaughan (Nov 20, 2006)

LizzyB said:


> New home for you all.......loads of luck
> 
> Bezagirl 28 Nov ICSI
> Teoroy 28 Nov ICSI
> ...


----------



## frodomurphy (Jun 9, 2005)

Hi everyone, sorry haven't really been regular on this as I'd like, but it has been nice following all of your journeys and seeing the support that you all give each other.  As you all know, it is hard relating how you feel to friends or family that have children, so coming on here is a godsend.  Thank you for your messages of support - they really have helped.

Well, I started brown discharge on Monday, a little on Tuesday and then last night - full blown AF pains and bleeding, so I know it's all over -the clinic want me to carry on with the Cyclogest until Saturday when i test, and they told me that at least 1 in 10 girls have a bleed, but go on to have a positive test - so there is a little ray of hope there - hanging on to that.

Have no symptoms at all - in fact, feel v. calm. The awful thing is, it was DH's b'day yesterday and that's when i started to bleed - he has been away with work since day after ET, so I've been on my own since then - well, living with in-laws (we've sold the house cause we're moving to NZ next year).  Didn't want to tell him what was happneing yest because it was his b-day and it was bad enough he wasn't here, without giving him the bad news.  

Good luck for all of you that are testing!!!
Lotsa love, Frodo (Paulax)
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Scoop (May 26, 2004)

Hi girls
Just wondering if I can join you?
I had EC on Dec 1, ET on Dec 4 and am due to test Dec 18.
i am going slowly mad....had forgotten how hard this 2ww is!
When we did the FET in the summer, I think I knew very early on it hadn't worked as we lost one embryo in the thaw and the other one had dropped some cells. it was never a good start. This time I just don't know!
Only three days past ET and only symptoms to speak of are a dull period pain type ache on right side. Less bloated and no tender boobs. Unless you can count irritability as a symptom??
Anyway, much luck to you all  - congrats to those with BFPs and hugs to those who don't.
Look forward to sharing this mad journey with you all!

Scoop


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

PANIC! Spotting. Red (or pinkish red) and some mucus (sorry...). It's day 13. I'm not allowed to test till 14th (clinic says day 20 testing only - evil   ). On top of this I'm in Belgium (nice place, except for the blood in my pants) and no DH. He's at home feeling useless and I'm stuck here feeling all alone. Thank God for free wifi in some places.

Feel quite negative. I know - it's not over till the big blob comes. But day 13 can hardly be implant bleeding, so this might be the end of the road for us. Can't get hold of clinic tonight but DH will phone them tomorrow and ask what we should do. Will we be allowed to test? Should I up my progesterone pessaries (on 2 x 400 now which I think is max dose)? Have asked him to ask about FET (have 9 little ones in the freezer) and treatment slots. Back in the chair now. Want a baby. Getting older.  

catty


----------



## frani (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi all

Well, I done my test this morning having been working up at 5am by my cat Castro bouncing on my head and am v happy to say that we got a      . 

Am still in shock to be honest - I really don't believe it. I must admit that the line did look v faint but we have done 2 tests and there is def a line there - as well as the fact that my AF has not turned up and have been suffering from sore (.)(.) so I am taking this as a positve. I need to go to te clinic today anyway as have run out of patches so will have a chat with them

A huge thanks to all the support that this site has given me - I have turned to it so many times in these 2WW which was so much harder than I though and I feel soooo lucky and blessed at the moment.

All my best goes out to all you other 2WWers and am thinking of you lots

frani xx


----------



## janie77 (Jun 3, 2006)

Hello All

Well I tested yesterday and I still cant believe it but we got a BFP.  We are in shock and are too scared to believe its true.  I did three tests as I really thought it hadn't worked and I have been to the GP to get a blood test.  DH and I cant stop crying!


I want to say a massive thank you to everyone for all of the support and advice - I honestly don't know what I would do without this site.

Sending lots of    and   to everyone.

Jane xxx


----------



## Samantha Vaughan (Nov 20, 2006)

Morning ladies, 
Congrats to all those who have had  . I started bleeding  on day 11 post ET and still held out hope for this mornings test. How wrong was I of course I got a    . Sorry I feel very negative myself. I thought although this was our 1st go at IVF it would all work out ok! especially after 3 -ve IUIs, a medical termination 4 years ago. 
I however should hold out hope as we have 3 frosties left to use (perhaps that is our chance) I spoke to our CRM this am and they told me that the nurse will be in touch beginning February and hopefully have another go at a natural FET end of February.
Fingers crossed again,I will have to write something else on my wish list for Santa now.. Soz to go on... Love Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Fin ~ hun, i wish it had been different for you.....so sorry  Take some time out hun...love to you and DH xxx

Samantha ~ sorry you got a BFN too....look after yourself  Good luck for your New Year Frosties xx

Frodo ~ hope that it turns around for you hun.........much luck for tomorrow  

Scoop ~ welcome to the 2ww....hope you're not going too loopy 

Catty ~ any news today?

Frani and Janie ~ congratulations.....just the best news for you both. Take care and enjoy 

Very quiet here at the moment....hope you're all ok 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## snowystarling (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

I haven't been able to post as much as I wanted, work has been quite bust this week! 
To all who got BFN's, I'm so sorry to hear your news  
Catty - I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you! Keep strong  
And to all who got BFP's, yay! Congratulations to you all!  

Well, I went to the clinic today for my bloodtest, I have to go back tomorrow morning for the results. Yesterday I felt nervous all day. On our last treatment, I got to the day before my bloodtest and started spotting, then on the day of the test started bleeding heavier. We did get a positive but then a week later it turned into a negative   So the last two days have been driving me crazy! I haven't had any spotting, no painful boobs, nothing! I just don't know what to think. I'm convinced my period is going to start as I've had a few pains on and off, but as DH pointed out, I've been convinced it will start all week! Ah well, I've done all I possibly can, I guess if it's meant to be....

Well, it's nearly my bedtime (I'm 9 hrs ahead of you guys) so not long to go!
Take care everyone,
snowy x


----------



## frodomurphy (Jun 9, 2005)

Hia guys, you are all wonderful and i wish you all the best of luck.
some of you have been on longer journeys than me but I'm afraid mine is well and truly over now. I tested BFN this morning after bleeding heavily for 2 days - my clinic suggested I test today as it was 17dpo - they said I didn't have to wait until tomorrow - I kind of already knew and to be honest, i feel okay, but saying that, I've been crying all week, so have not got any tears left.  

I have decided to knock this all on the head and concentrate on my relationship with my DH, he is now my priority - I am emigrating to NZ in the New Year so I've got that to look forward to, but at my age (BIG 40!) I'm too tired to fight any more!
Hope you all get your dream and along the way, look after yourselves.
Cheerio, Frodoxxx


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Frodo  - so so sorry about your negative result. 
I know exactly how you feel with that horrible bfn. However, sometimes at awful times like these make me really appreciate how lucky I am to have such a wonderful dh. I think you are very wise to take time out and concentrate on your dh. Have a lovely time with dh - and best wishes with your amazing adventure & new life in New Zealand. Enjoy x


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

all,

May I join you? I had e/t fri 1st Dec, not due to test until Sun 17th Dec, and due back at work on Mon 18th Dec after what will have been 7 weeks off work.
I am trying to stay positive but also prepared for the worst. I am worrying more about going back to work and have tried not to think about the 2 lovely embies, just in case it does not work. This was our first attempt at ICSI. I know it can work first time but I am not holding out too much hope.
Congratulations to everyone who has just got BFP's and soooo sorry for those of you who have had bfn's.  
Good luck to everyone else who is still on the dreaded 2ww.      for us all.

Michelle


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Finally back at home. Still bleeding   - more and more. DH spoke to clinic. We can do a blood test on Monday if the bleeding hasn't stopped.  Not allowed to up dose of pessaries - sufficient dose already. Aim to spend the weekend in bed       

Thanks for all your thoughts - been really great to know you're all out there.

catty


----------



## snowystarling (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi everyone  

Catty - rest well over the weekend   

Frodo - Sorry to hear your news, enjoy your new life in New Zealand!

Well, I went to the clinic today for my blood results, and we have a   I was so nervous going in and still nervous now!   We are delighted but want to get through the next week before we tell our families. Apparently my HCG levels were very good (forgot to ask what they were though) I had another blood test and get the results on Monday to check that the levels are rising and then have a scan next Friday. The scan is a little early (5 weeks) but DH and I are flying out to the UK next Saturday for Christmas, so the Doctor wants to give me a quick check before I go.

Well, I shall check back in and see how you are all doing, good luck to all on the dreaded wait, remember, think Orange!  

snowy x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Wow Snowy, that's great new, you must be thrilled!   Have a great flight.

Kay xxx


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hello girls!

First I congratulate to all you with    !
To all ho got  many .

As I am on day 9 post ET I am going . No AF cramps anymore (very rarely some mild ones), boobs slightly bigger with veins on surface (particulary on one boob). Headache from time to time, nothing terrible. And there is a symptom for which I definitely cannot know so beg you to answer: I have had stomach acidity since 4th day post ET associated with reflux gaugge (maybe wrong spell), somekind of pain in the stomach and finaly all this transformed in to a regular daily nausea with bit reflux happening few times daily, and before going to bed I feel like my stomach is empty. I am taking vaginal caps. progesterone micronized (Utrogestan), Aspirin, Folic acid and Atenolol (due to hipertension). I repeat I never have felt like this before and I never had problems with my stomach. As far as I could read there shouldn't be such side effects especially not with the vaginal preparations.

Thank you for listening to me ladies! You are fab!

Maroon


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

maroon: I've had the same acidity problems exactly like you. Nurse said she's never heard of it as a side effect of TX or pregnancy, but thought it was to do with my diet. I don't know if I believe that cause I'm eating balanced meals.

catty


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hey Catty,

thank you for the answer. It seems we are close with the test dates, mine is 16th of Dec (1 more week to go ) since they told me "after 16 days" (I think It can also be after 14 but OK). I do not know how I will survive. 

Anyway it is great to chat with you all in this wonderful support medium. Hope adcidity, reflux and nauea are positive signs for us !!!

Good luck,

Maroon


----------



## cristina1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Good evening,

May I join you?

I had ET (a bit traumatic) on the 4th December when 2 beautiful blastocysts were put back in. I am due to test on the 19th December but was wondering whether i could do it earlier? The embies were 5 days old.


anyway, lots of congratulations to all you ladies that got   . Your stories are a great comfort and defientely give encouragement.

So very sorry for those of you not so lucky this time  .

good luck to everyone else on the 2ww   

Cristina


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello girlies
May I join you although somewhat late in the day!
Just a quick infill (although you can see the history below) but this time of the 6 eggs collected 4 were good enough for ICSI, all 4 fertilised but on day of transfer they transfered the best 2 (a 3 and a 4 cell on day 2) but the other 2 weren't good enough to freeze so once again no snow babies. 
I had a rough start to the 2ww as I was having low blood pressure problems (a reaction to the GA for EC) and then also terrible upset tummy. I have basically done very little other than move from bed to sofa, read books and watch tv!
Yesterday I started to get af type feelings, cramps etc and now I'm not sure if my boobs that had grown big and heavy are as big and heavy or not (last time they started shrinking again part way through the 2ww so i kinda knew it was all over, along with the af feelings). Other sypmtom spotting has I have to admit been going on but would I be human if not!  
Hoping you might be able to keep me sane for the last few days.
Lol to you all and    to you all too.
Minow x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Ladies

I 'm very glad to have finally joined this board.

Had egg collection last Wednesday- I took a gamble because I only had one follicle but luckily it produced one egg. That one egg fertilised and last Friday it was a four cell and was tranferred back.

I can't beleive how much the odds were against me - now all I have to do is to think is for it to stick. 
I suffered two ectopis in 2005/06 - At least I know it's in the right place now.  I will let nature take its course now.

Love and Babydust to all you lovely ladies!

OdetteXXXXXXXX


----------



## vinandshaun (Oct 31, 2006)

maroon
i am on day four post ET and this morning kept getting acid in the back of my throat too  could not beleive it when i read your entry.

seems there are a few of us. maybe others too but think nothing of it, 

be interesting if anyone finds out what it is.

keep us posted girls
love and hugs


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm day 6 after basting and have lost all the pain in my (.)(.) not sure if that means I'm not pregnant - hopefully it was just the effects of the drugs and the real pain will kick in in a few days. Although I had loads of symptoms last time and no pregnancy and I've read lots of post saying they have had no symptoms and a BFP - hope thats whats happening this time!!

Glad to see so many BFP's on here, hope they keep coming. Sympathies for all the BFN's

x


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi there

Bit worried - took strong painkillers(codeine) 2nd day of ET - was that ok or not?

odettex


----------



## Neeta (Jul 28, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

I'm really sorry for gatecrashing this board, hope noone minds.

Just wanted to wish all those left to test the very best of luck!!!!!!!!

We had our 1st IVF cycle at the end of last year, ET was the 23rd Dec and test day was 6th Jan and i can remember only too well how we felt last christmas. Alot of people thought we were mad to be doing our cycle so close to christmas with the 2ww over the christmas period but we actually found it helped us to pass the time of the 2ww.

Sorry starting to ramble now, basically what i'm trying to say is that i'm thinking of you all!!! Will leave you all in peace now! 

Good luck to you all!!!

Neeta


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ladies 

Though I'd join you-bit late sorry !I'm on day 9 of 2ww.Dont really know what to think-feeling super positive first few days after ET-then a complete downer day on Saturday and now just unsure but strangely more relaxed today.Symptoms wise-a few crampy pains and twinges and sore boobs but today my (.) (.) are back to normal.Dont know if this is good or bad and just hoping its the Pregnyl trigger jab leaving my system. I'm off work for 2 weeks after having to really plead with my horrid GP to give me the time off and was actually thinking of going back a bit earlier  but think I'm better off chillin at home especially as one guy has just had a newborn baby and is back this week,my managers wife is about to give birth and I work with a 4 month pregnant woman who talks about nothing else.So I think I' rather avoid all that on my final week.Also if I go back would have to go to christmas works do and not really feeling like being in a smokey loud environment.God I sound like a right   misery guts-I'm usually very sociable ! 

Anyway would love to know how you're all getting on in this crazy 2ww madness.Have you got time off ? Are you still going to Christmas dos ?

Heres to lots of            and extra   for everyone.

Good luck ladies

Elfie x


----------



## cristina1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hi Elfie,

No wonder you are taking the 2ww off work. it would drive me nuts if I had to be surrounded by pregant women.

I am in the second week of the 2ww (I'm going to be naughty and test on Sunday rather than next Tuesday as I got 2 blastocysts put back in so my reckoning is that Sunday is about  right to test  ).

I have been off work for 10 days (since my ET) which I got signed off by my GP mainly because I got mild OHSS (which was bad enough) so there is no way I could have gone back to work. I'm back today but working from home and taking it very easy.

I have the office Xmas luch on Thursday which I am planning to go to although not sure how i will cope with the all the alcohol and my excuses for not drinking (I am known as a bit of party animal so it will be very noticeable).

Any suggestions on excuses i could give?

When are you testing?

Cristina


----------



## Scoop (May 26, 2004)

Hiya
I am on Day 7 of 2ww (and getting more fed up by the day!) and i went to my Xmas do last week becuase I was goping out of my mind! I found a good night out really helped. I am usually first at the wine but made out I had been struck down by a sickness bug earlier that week (when I was actually off for ET and a day of rest the next day) and was still feeling a bit dodgy. I also drove. I am sure there were some people wondering and they will either be right come next week or wrong and forget all about it when I am drinking at the next do!!
I didn't take to my bed the first time I did ICSI (got a BFP) although was very careful about what I did. For my FET in the summer I didn't take it easy at all and regretted that so this time I have been very careful and stayed really positive (most of the time!)
Am desperately waiting for symptoms and have quite tender heavy boobs. The last couple of nights I have also felt like I was coming down with something by the evening - am waiting for this to happen tonight before I decide that this is a pattern though!
It drives you mad doesn't it?


----------



## SarahTM (Dec 5, 2006)

I hate this 'cos I usually try to find a positive in things but today I'm struggling.  I've just had confirmation that we have miscarried.  I knew there was something terribly wrong - the bleeding was getting heavier and heavier over the weekend and I was suffering from cramps so I took myself off to A&E on Saturday night to be told that my HCG levels had dropped from 336 to 312.  Today they're 76 and there's definitely no sac to be seen. 

Have spent the afternoon trying to count my blessings and telling myself that at least we know we can get pregnant and it will happen one day but I keep coming back to thinking it's just not fair and nature can be so cruel sometimes.

So it's back to the housework, gym and normality for me until the next go which won't be for at least a few months.

Sorry to be so miserable - I'll try and be more positive and helpful next time I post.

Sarah x


----------



## cristina1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Sarah - so sorry to hear your news   Concentrate in taking good care of yourself and your DH and may next year bring all you wish for (and as you say, you know you can get pregnant)

Cristina


----------



## catty (Nov 20, 2006)

Odette: naughty girl. you're only supposed to use paracetamol.

Sarah: lots of hugs girl







! take good care of yourself!

as for me and DH. we got a







this afternoon. was pretty obvious after i started spotting and bleeding on day 13. but life goes on and we'll be making a withdrawal from the freezer in the spring.

lots of    to all of you and see you soon!!!

catty


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Catty - sorry mrs xxxxxx Keep positive honey - now you can have a few sherries of the festive period!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Hi all,

Sorry for not catching up everyone, just been feeling a bit poo but fine now.....sorry to see such sad news though.

Sarah ~ really sad to hear of your m/c.......just want to send many hugs xxx

Catty ~ sorry about your BFN hun.......much luck for your frosties xxx

Frodo ~ love and luck to you for your new life in NZ....i hope your future brings you all your dreams and more xxx

Welcome Michelle, Cristina, Minow and Elfie  Welcome to a world of waiting and  Good luck 

Cristina ~ hmmmmm, how about the old antibiotics excuse? Or you could say you're driving....have fun 

Odette ~ welcome to you too....what day do you test hun? I saw you posted on Ask a Midwife too so i hope you are reassured now about the painkiller. Loads of luck xx Don't worry about your test date......just found it on your diary 

Neeta ~ what a fab post......your little man is gorgeous. So many ladies pass through this thread that i can't keep up with everyone and its lovely to see what those BFPs become.

Snowy ~ congratulations.....be very happy and healthy hun 

GS ~ did I miss your fab news....congratulations to you too 

Take care everyone, Lizzy xxx


----------



## vinandshaun (Oct 31, 2006)

hi girls
i have a 2ww diary on the go but feeling so good wanted to say hi to you all. im on day six post et and so far have being feeling great!!!! i refuse to let myself think this is not a good sign. and i refuse to look for symptoms which are not there. yep i get a few twinges, acid in back of the throat a my body is having trouble accepting the pessaries  but i am doign great   

i am not at work and for me are taking things easy. all my friends know about the ivf so no little fibs for keeping off the plonk at the parties (only two i hasten to add). everyone has been so supportive and i love reading about other funny 2ww stories on ff.

you could say i am being   and everynight i have a lovely one to one with my furbies - if nothing else we have had this very special time together at a most wonderful time of the year    you could say i am getting into the festive spirit - the non alcoholic kind.

sending some of my vibes your way - i have plenty to spare!!!!

love and hugs


BTW if lornas sister is our there in cyber world congrats on your


----------



## Doz (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi

I thought I'd nip over from the winter dreamers thread for a wee chat as I'm going through 2ww and due to test on 19th.

Hi Christina and Odette - hope you are all keeping well   

Sorry to those of you who've had bad news too, it's so hard!

I'm feeling very fat today, too many mince pies and it's not even Christmas!  Having to change out of these jeans pronto!

I only have very sore (.)(.) at the moment, especially at night, last night was very painful. Bit worried today as I had slight lower back pain and pms/crampy feelings in tummy!    Oh well, keeping    , cos you just never know with these symtoms!

   to you all!

Dozx


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Lovelies

Just want to send lots of               to my fellow 2ww ladies.
 to Sarah and Catty.Sending you both lots of   for 2007. .
Great to see some  -Snowy ,GS what a fab early christmas present.Hope I'll be joining you  .
Cristina-yes it looks like it'll have to be the antibiotic excuse or a bad hangover from the party you went to the night before !
I'm on day 10 -think thats right.I'm ok feeling a bit up and down and argued with my DP last night over something very trivial but its obviously the stress of the whole situation.Feel a bit crap about it today as I was doing some over the top hysterical crying and slept very badly so hope I havent sent bad vibes to my snuggling little embies.What do you think girls ? I'm sure its all those hormones racing around in my system that turned me into a hysterical nutter.
Vinandshaun-you sound so chilled-I've really been trying to stay calm but I'm a bit hyper at the best of times ! Keep it up girl   

Hi to anyone I've missed.And lots and lots of luck to everyone    

Elfiex


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey Sarah, sorry about your mc, just read it, you must be hurting so I send you a big hug.   I just got my 4th BFN so am numb with no tears this time!! 

Kay xxx


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi guys,

im lesley from the abroadies thread..just had TX in Russia with donor eggs..I test on the 23.12..GULP..Got 2 embies on board...

big hugs to my fellow 2ww...Ill get to know you all soon hopefully,


L xxxxx


----------



## frani (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi all,

Am feeling pretty frantic at the moment - we had a BFP last Friday and were over the moon. However, today I have been having strong period pains from lunch time and have started bleeding a few hrs ago (though the pain has stopped now)- am so upset, I don't know what to do. Spoke with the clinic who said to rest up and come in tomorrow for a HCG test - but I feel so devastated and lost


----------



## g.s (Sep 27, 2005)

Frani - Be strong & positive. Make sure you rest up - and take it easy - don't be upset - it isn't over yet.

Take care Gwen x


----------



## vinandshaun (Oct 31, 2006)

bernadette
i am with you honey. i have had such a crap day - no idea why!!!! 

luckily i went into my friends business and answered the phone for her all afternoon and that kept me occupied, strange but true. afterwards went and spent time with lorna who has been bringing in one of my ponies for some tlc, so i went out for some too, just being close to the horses and gossiping to someone about how great they are is a real mood lifter  

i have passed some of the positive gauntlet to dh, not sure why i feel like this? i think it might be that my body is getting back to normal. i have a couple of cramps but no sign or symptoms which i usally get when af is on her way.

i also did not realise i could exists on such a small amount of sleep, i am just not doing enough to get tired. IF i can i will be getting very drunk - at least i will pass out and get some shut eye, just have the hangover to deal with in the morning - must say i would prefer to not have the drink and find some other way to exhaust myself - maybe some serious sales shopping in mothercare  

bought my clearbule test today - have to keep an eye out and ensure the   are on duty to avoid any temptation.

love and hugs


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Frani ~ ((((hugs)))) really hope it all goes well tomorrow hun 

Lesley ~ welcome to you and welcome back from Russia. Huge luck for the 23rd 

Vin ~ sorry you've had such a rubbish day  The  are watching  Am i being nuts hun but who's Bernadette?

Hope everyone is doing ok.....it's very quiet on here 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

frani - hope you are ok, i got bfp on 17 august and started bleeding on 20th august for 3 weeks and as you can see im nearly 22 weeks pregnant, I hope this is the same for you.
Take care
Ruth


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi ladies

I'm back!!! For my 4th and final iui  

Basting is tomorrow at 1pm, had pregnyl last night at 10pm.

Have got 3 good follies all on RHS this time ( usually its the LHS that is good!!)

Will be testing 29th December, its a quiet Christmas for me!!  

good luck everyone


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I know I haven't really joined in much here but as I did post to say hello I thought I would post to let anyone who is interested know that af arrived yesterday, 2 days before test day (as always happens for us!) so once again a BFN. In terrible pain now and bleeding very heavily so there can be no doubt.
Good luck to those still waiting to test and   to those in need.
Minow x


----------



## iolite (Feb 18, 2006)

Hi minnow i am so sorry that is horrible news for you. Sending lots hugs and It is so gutting to get a bfn, on my last one in sept i was also in alot of pain when af arrived. anyway sending you lots of wishes for the new yearxxx ( i am on my 2ww and testing on 21st but have all the af signs too!)iolitexxx


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

So Sorry Minnow. .

Lots of        for 2007.
Put your feet up hon and pamper yourself.

Elfiex


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi everyone,

just wanted to send a big hug to minnow ..thinking of you hun..very sorry xxxxx

Hope everyone else is ok?

Kizzy- good luck sweets xxxxx

Im knawing my nails already today..just cant stop thinking...its only 6dpt!!! ..nothing new other than groin pains and bit of backache...weeing a bit more, hungrier, boobs a bit bigger...but know this is probably the drugs...

Hugs, love and luck to you all,

Lesley xxxxx


----------



## cristina1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello,

Minow - ever so sorry about AF coming early. It is a real b**ch, isn't? Take good care of yourself  

Kizzimouse - good luck with the basting tomorrow. Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Frani - do as the doc says and put your feet up. That's an order . On a serious note, I have reads lots of posts in FF about people who bled after a BFP - some people all the way through the pregnancy. My own sister bled for nearly two months so try to stay  

As for me, just back from my work's Christmas lunch where i got totally fed up with people asking me why I was not drinking or staying out for the night, that  that was so unlike me etc. God, people asked me if i was pregnant and I had to say no (it felt horrible to say no and I so much wanted to say yes, yes I'm pregnant!).

I must say this 2ww is hell. i cannot wait for it to be over one way or another as at the moment I feel like my life is on hold. So, I'm definitely going to test on Sunday and maybe even on Saturday depending on whether I feel brave enough. My DH does not want me to but I really need to get it over with and either be happy with the news or go out and enjoy myself. Sorry about the rant but I'm so bored with waiting!!!

Anyway, hope you all have a lovely evening and hello to all other fellow 2ww waiters.

Cristina x


----------



## caline (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello all

I joined FF in early Nov and am on 2ww. I just wanted to check in and say hello to you all.
Had 1st IUI Monday 11th Dec and will be testing Christmas Day. Have had light bleeding since Tuesday but 'old blood'. The insemination was a little difficult and the Dr had to change the catheter as she had a lot of difficulity introducing it. I'm hoping the blood is just from the trauma caused during the procedure. Had pain after the insemination but went to bed and slept it off. Still mild pain but comes and goes.
Not sure if I am fooling myself about the bleeding but trying to stay  .
Best wishes to all.
Caline


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Minow,
I am so sorry to hear about your BFN. Sending you lots of   

Caline,
You are testing on Christmas day. This has to work, it is a special day !

Future mummy


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Minow ~ very sorry to hear of your BFN.....take care hun xxx

Cristina ~ i always think its so cheeky for people to say things like that  Hope you had fun anyway. Good luck for Sunday  

Caline ~ welcome to the 2ww  Huge luck for Christmas Day....hope you get the best present 

Hi Kizzymouse ~ welcome back and good luck for basting today  

Take care everyone.....love and luck to you all 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi all,

New to FF, been reading for a while and decided I should join, Had natural FET on 6th, testing 20th. Thought all was going well until this morning when toilet paper seemed pinkish (came as a total shock, been feeling really positive this time round, and last time   didn't arrive until day 12) .... Really trying to stay   and hoping the   stays away.

At work until 3, then going home and putting feet up until Monday. Think I'm going mad  

 to all 

Burnie xx


----------



## Kate... (Aug 28, 2006)

hello.........


just to say i got a BFP.....hgc levels are good...my god i cant believe it

thank you

xxx  xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

congrats Kate!!!

Basting went well today, good sample, no probs, testing 29th Dec.


----------



## cristina1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Kate on your BFP - wow, what a wonderful Christmas present!

All the best

Cristina


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

*      Congrat Kate on your BFP     *

I had ET today and testing date is 29th December. Kizzy we are testing on the same day.

Emu


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

congratulations Kate..what a fab xmas pressy,

Hope evryone is ok...and bearing up...


Hugs

Lesley xxx


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

Hi Emu, glad to find a fellow tester!! 

The only time I've seen two lines on a pee stick was when I did an OPK the other day     so really hoping my luck will change for this last go at iui.  

good luck hun x


----------



## Fifelassie (May 30, 2006)

Hello All,

Sorry I have not posted for a few days, I had some light bleeding on Mon & Tues but eventually stopped. I was feeling hopeful that it was just implantation bleed, however AF came with a vengance on Thurs night and is still here now, along with lots of pain. Clinic want us to test anyway on Sunday, but I know in my heart that it is all over. I know this was only our first attempt, and the success rates are so low, but I had been having loads of acupuncture and taken 7 weeks off work, I really thought I had done as much as I could do to make this work. Despite having tried not to get my hopes up too much, I had really really hoped this would be our lucky time at last after over 8 years of trying. Well this may only be our first  but it sure does hurt, I have cried so much already but I know there is still a lot more to come.    I was due to go back to work on Tues, but I think I am going to get Dr to sign me off sick, I just can't face going back yet, and I found out last week that one of my colleagues is just over 3 months pregnant!!!
Congratulations to everyone who has received BFP's recently, and so sorry for those like me getting a BFN crappy XMAS present.

Best wishes
Michelle


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

HI Michelle

Sorry you're feeling bad. Hope you feel strong enough to go for it again soon.  

Kay xxx


----------



## caline (Nov 12, 2006)

Michelle, sorry about result  . Hope you managed to get signed off from work  to rest up a bit and get renewed energy for 2007.

I still have light bleeding but seems to have eased off since yesterday. I'm travelling for Christmas so I had better go buy a pee stick today. Trying to stay  .

Caline


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Michelle...so sorry, hope you will be ok, try not to be too sad..huge hugs xxxxx

Well day 7/8 for me..am slowly going insane i think...hubby gave me my xmas card and flowers and i promptly burst into tears.. , sore groin area, achy back, boobs bit tender and bigger...same feelings as before AF to be honest...Im trying to stay positive though  

Am putting xmas decs up today..hope evryone else is ok,

love and hugs  Lesley xxxx


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya ladies

Well I cant believe it but I got my longed for  today after almost 5 years of trying.I cant believe it.Did my test at 5am this morning then hid it for 3 hours before I could look at it ! Feels unreal.

Oh Michelle-I'm so sorry.I really wish you lots of   for 2007.

Lesley-Good luck .The 2ww is a killer and I had several days when I thought it was really not going to work convinced that I had pms and that af was on the way.After reading a lot of the 2ww diaries I realised you couldnt read anything into any of the symptoms or non symptoms.Try to stay positive  but dont worry if you cant-you'd have to be the most Zen person in the world to stay totally every day.Fingers crossed for you .

Caline.Kizzymouse.Emu.Good luck         Cristina-fingers crossed for the 19th.How you doing ?
I wish I could wave my magic wand for everyone. 

Elfie x


----------



## Scoop (May 26, 2004)

Hi
BFN for us too - AF arrived with a vengeance this morning. Never thought this was the way it would end, we are still 2 days away from test day! The worst part is the clinic still says to do a PT in case of ectopic - so another 2 days before we know for sure.
The dr was really helpful when I told her though - perhaps it hadn't worked was her response when i told her my period had started....DUH!!!!
Gutted but know we'll be OK and will be back here sometime in the New Year - thinking about spring as that was when it worked for me with DS but plan on taking a couple of months out and catching up on my drinking in the meantime!
Congrats to all the BFPers - and huge hugs to my fellow BFNers, it hurts like hell doesn't it??
Good luck to everyone else

Love
Scoop


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hiya girls!! 

Can I join you? I had FET today, 2 lovely embies transferred this morning - im hoping it will be 3rd time lucky for us 

I notice there have been a lot of BFP's here -   to you all and good luck!!! Im planning to have another easy 2ww, my attitude is 'determined not to be miserable for 2 weeks' and it worked the last time. I never got that elusive BFP but i certainly coped much better 

So here's hoping the next 2 weeks will be quick and painless, i think Christmas will def help it to go faster!!! I was suppossed to be working on Christmas day but im taking these 2 weeks off sick. 

This was a natural FET so no horrible drugs and no cyclogest HOOOORRRAAAYYYY!!  I hate that stuff he he!!

Soop - So sorry to hear about your BFN. I know exactly how it feels and it's a horrible time. Try and enjoy Xmas and come back fighting in the new year!!! 

Elfie - Many congratulations!!!!! Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy

Lesleyjane - Stay positive    It aint over till the HCG sings.

Caline - lots of people get spotting and go on to get BFP's - stay strong 

Fifelassie - oh hun im sorry. I did the exact same with my first cycle a year ago. Spent a small fortune on accupuncture and took 2 months off work. I knew the sucess rates too but was convinced I had done everything to secure a BFP. I feel silly now but i dont bother with accupuncture any more. I tried it for my first 2 cycles then decided it wasn't for me. As for the pregnancy at work - its so hard to be surrounded by buns in ovens. I found out last night that my pregnant close friend has stolen our boys name  It doesn't get any easier, does it??

Hi to everyone else


----------



## caline (Nov 12, 2006)

Hello all

Elfie,   on BFP . Lots of best wishes to you.  

Scoop,    Hope you will be back in 2007. 

Maybe someone help me with a question which I forgot to ask my Dr. Is it ok to have sex during 2ww.  I have very mild bleeding and I'm afraid I might make it heavier.  

Hi Lola and Lesley and     to all other  

Caline


----------



## cristina1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Elfie - wow congratulations! It is so good to hear good stories like yours. I'm very pleased for you

Caline - my clinic's instructiuons were for no sex until pregnancy test (along with no hot baths, jacuzzies, flying, drinking etc - i.e everything I like to do )  

Scoop - so sorry to hear your news. Don't really know what to say apart from don't give up  

Well, I'm testing tomorrow which will be day 14 of blastocyst transfer - I just can't wait till Tuesday.

I will let you know how I get on

Cristina x


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi everyone,

scoop...so very sorry hun...big hugs..be strong xxx

Elfie..wow! Thats fantastic hun..so chuffed for you...love and hugs xxx

Caline...I was told no sex too..sorry..Ive been so ho*ny this week..typical eh..cant even have a cold bath to cool me off  

Cristina..good luck for tomorrow..wow day 14 and you not told to test till Tues..thats 16 days? Thats a long time?? Im supposed to test 22/12 which will be 13 days...but have worked out that my period should be due tues, so im going to test wed which will be 11 days after transfer and 14 days after EC...then have my HCG friday to confirm..Tons of love and luck to you..hugs xxx

Hi to everyone else,

L xxxx


----------



## cristina1 (Oct 16, 2006)

we tested this morning and...........

                

Can't believe it. We were so terrified this morning that we left the test in another room and after 3 minutes we crept back in and then we were jumping for joy. OMG, it is so good to see the words PREGNANT

I have even taken a photograph because i can't beleive it has worked first time (plus the digital test goes blank after 24 hours). We are so lucky!

We phoned the clinic and our doc was over the moon and we have to go in tomorrow at 11 for a blood test to confirm the Beta levels. I'll let you know how I get on

Come on girls - this is the first of many. Stay              and wear lots of orange - it has worked for us even if I looked like a carrot

This is going to be the best Christmas ever!!!

Lots of love and  

Cristina x


----------



## ELFIE (Oct 31, 2005)

Cristina

YYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH !!!        .How fantastico !

Elfie xxxxxxxx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi ladies

can i join you? 

i had FET on thursday 14th and im due to test on 30th, is anyone else test around then that and fancies a buddy? 

Cristina - have posted on the Nov/Dec thread, well done on your BFP sweetie  

good luck to everyone else 

love and sticky babydust
Suzi xx


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Cristina,

wow...thats fantastic      

So chuffed for you....

Am getting to the end of my tether now and think I may test tues/wed..its driving me mad...dying to know..had af pains all night and sore boobs...also feel very swollen...

Love L xxxx


----------



## Shaznay (Nov 17, 2006)

Hiya

Thought I had emailed you to say it was a BFN for my first IUI - please publish it as I amthinking positive for the next one - but you never know could catch naturally this month - i wish.

Marry Christmas

Shaz
xxxx


----------



## caline (Nov 12, 2006)

Cristina

   

Day 7   for me and I was feeling   up to now despite light bleeding.
However today there seems to be a hormone shift and I wanted to   DH all day. I was really niggly with him and just generally full of snide comments - exactly like I am pre  . Maybe it means nothing but  feel like **** and am just generally moping around the house (when not asleep!). Hopefully tomorrow will be better.
Caline


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hiya girls 

Hope you are all holding up ok?? Apart from a pounding heasdache im fine. Praying that my embies are making themselves nice and comfy. Oh my god, is it only day 2 

Cristina -  !!! Wow congratulations!!!! You must be over the moon. What a fantastic Christmas pressie!!! 

Caline - sorry you are having a bad day  Its difficult to go thru the whole 2ww without a few off days. Here's hoping its you crazy pregnancy hormones!!!!!!!! Good luck

Lesleyjane -      Don't test early!!!!!!!! Its so tempting but drives you insane if you get a BFN. 

Suzi - Welcome to the thread, nice to know there are more people all going through the same as us!! How are you feeling so far??

Lxx


----------



## vinandshaun (Oct 31, 2006)

hi gals

yehaaaaaaaaaa christina soooooo happy for you  
the positive vibes have got to rub off    
heres to an amazing xmas for us all  including all those new additions.

love and hugs


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just thought I'd introduce myself. I had my ET on 13 December so am a few days into my 2ww (yikes!) Due to test on 27 December so it will definitely be an alcohol free Christmas and hopefully the same goes for the New Year  

Just wanted to say   to those of you on this thread who've got a   and send    to those who weren't lucky this cycle. I really hope you all succeed next time. 

Grateful for any tips on wind and cyclogest as I'm finding it hard to live with myself.   I'm only on day 5 of the pessaries and scared to leave the house.... My colleagues at work ought to be thankful I've taken 2 weeks off! 

CG x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Cristina  Fabulous!!

Really big apologies for not keeping up with you all at the moment......just had so much work and a million things to do as well as having a hideous chest infection but I will catch up tomorrow.

Take care and as always much love, luck and babydust 

Lizzy xxx


----------



## aquaem21 (Aug 23, 2004)

*I know i havent done much posting on this thread but i thought people might want to know my news, we got a .....    this morning !!!

Cant believe it !! Had to do 2 tests before DH believed it, and even now he is sat here in shock 

Need to calm down a bit now 
   *​


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

CONGRATS HONEY!!!!!


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Hey guys,

am in shock did a test this morning and its positive!!!!!!!!! OH MY GAWD   ..I cant beleive it..was convinced it hadnt worked yesterday....

Very early days..but fingers crossed this is it...

Yep I know Im very naughty  

Hugs and good luck to everyone,

L xxxx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

hi everyone

lola - thanks for the welcome honey, im feeling fine at the min, give it another few days, the second week is always the killer!!  good luck

Lesleyjane - congratulations on your BFP!! you tested very early, did you have symptoms that made you test? enjoy every minute   

aqua - ahve posted on the other thread for you, well done again 

love to everyone else
Suzi xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Michelle ~ sorry to hear about your BFN hun.......take care 

Scoop ~ hugs to you too....did you test again. Hope you are ok and huge luck for when you are back here in the spring 

Burnie, Emu, Lola, Suzi and Cotswold Girl ~ welcome to the thread 

Shaznay ~ sorry hun, you did IM me and i forgot to put it up....hope you are doing ok 

Kate, ELFIE, Aquaem, Cristina and Lesleyjane ~ congratulations!!! Thats great there are so many BFPs
and yes Lesley, you are very naughty   Have a wonderful 8 months everyone 

Hope everyone's ok 

Much love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Congratulations to all    , hope all goes well for you.

Its a   for me again..... The   came Saturday.... only 10 dpt, DH and I both gutted, I was feeling really positive. 

Going to have another FET in Jan/Feb cycle..... Its the only way I can keep sane. 3rd time lucky.

 to everyone who needs them

Burnie xx


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

hey girls,

I am so happy to se so much  -s before christmass...  to you all...

Many  to the girls who got   these days...

As for me, I tested the T day (16 post ET, Sat 16th of dec) and the beta was 128 ( practicly a ), but since they want me to test again after 72 hours (tomorow) I am still somehow not believeing it. Can anybody tell me is beta 128 a good sign for day 16 post ET?

Love,
Maroon


----------



## conny (Dec 17, 2006)

hi there,
conny here, just new to the site, as i day 6 of 2ww.  I have mixed feelings, as i feel no signs of anything.  has anyone else had this.  I dont know if it is good or bad.  i dont feel anything in tummy, breasts or anything.  I feel really neg,


----------



## vinandshaun (Oct 31, 2006)

hi girls
thought i would jump on the band wagon.tested at 5am and got  OMGOMGOMG cannot believe it. went and woke dh up and had a cuddle then laid there in utter disbelief and shock - i am now petrified - are all these emotions normal or am i going mad  

cannot believe it - to my count that makes three today, what a week, lets hope it rubs off onto you guys.

IM PREGNANT

love and hugs


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Oh my god girlies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Look at all the          's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Many congratulations to vinandshaun, lesleyjane, and aquaem21   

Burnie - So sorry hun. Ive been there twice and it feels horrible, esp when there are so many BFP's. My last cycle there were about 6 BFP's and i got a neg. Its tough but you will get thru it  Hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky for you, and me 

Conny - Welcome to the thread. Thats the horrible thing about the 2ww. You have down days and good days. Many people have absolutely no symptoms and go on to get BFP's. So try and stay positive 

Maroon - Sounds like BFP to me!!!! Good luck babe 

Suzi - hope you are surviving ok 

Cotswold girl - Welcome to the thread. Nice to have another person on board for support 

As for me. now on day 3 of 2ww and feeling good. Just wish i could look in there and see if they're still there!!! The wait kills me!!!

Lxx


----------



## caline (Nov 12, 2006)

to all  .

Burnie, sorry about your result  .

Conny, I'm day 7  . Think it's Day 7 anyway. Basting 11th Dec so don't know if you count from that day or the following  . No sore boobs for me either but I do have pains in my knees which I normally get pre   so don't think thats a good sign. What day are you testing ? I'm due to test Christmas Day but may wait until 26th (if   doesn't arrive before hand). Right with you on feeling negative. I was doing pretty ok  but feeling pretty weepy since yesterday . 

Caline


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

vinandshaun, and aquaem21, many many congrats..wow I cant keep up..its fantastic!!!    

Burnie...so sorry..big big hugs to you  


suzi t- had very strange pulling feelings in my womb and lots of af type pains, as i was due today I caved in and tested and couldnt beleive it!!!! Wishing you tons of love and luck....

A HUGE good luck to Rospop/bec..thinking of you xxxx

Connie..wishing you lots of luck and to anyone else Ive missed not intentionals...good luck and hugs to you all,




Love Lesley xxxxx


----------



## babydancer (Dec 18, 2006)

Hello everyone, I am new to this website but have spent many a compulsive hour glued to this thread, analysing every symptom and generally driving myself loony  

This is our first ICSI after trying to conceive for 13 months. DH has a problem with his little swimmers - low normal forms (8%) but they haven't found anything signs of infertility with with me (YET!). Had 13 eggs retrieved, 8 were mature, 6 fertilised - two 8 cell, one 7 cell, two 6 cell and one 5 cell. 


Well I had ET 3 days ago now - have to say, it was totally painless and all went smoothly. DH was a little disturbed as they spent 20 minutes "cleaning me up" - at least we hadn't   the night before!!! 

Thrilled that they put back two very good quality blastocytes   but have just found out that none of the others made it  . It's scary how they all seem to fall by the wayside at different stages - just like that story from primary school about the seeds that fall on different ground and only one makes it!

My latest worry is that my blastocytes are doomed because the others didn't survive. Is it possible to have a bad batch? Anyone got any stories to reassure?

Bottie bullets are literally a pain in the ****   and are having some rather embarassing side effects   

Have been resting around the house since ET but stupidly made DH drive me to supermarket on the DAY OF ET!!!! - have been worrying about this ever since. What is the story with activity levels after ET? My sister is a doctor and she thinks we are all totally insane   with all this bed rest stuff. She said if someone posted a thread telling us to hide in a dustbin for 2 weeks, we'd do it - she's right of course. 

Inventing the usual host of symptoms - was that a cramp or just the bottie bullets working their magic??

Anyone want to join me in the 2ww  - make sure you include all your details so we can obsess properly!!!

Can't wait to hear from you...........

Babydancer


----------



## Anniegairn (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Babydancer,
Me n my DH are doing ICSI for the 2nd time (was a BFN first time ). I am 25 my DH is 48 and had the snip 18 years ago hence the ICSI. I also have PCOS and endo. My DH is producing fantastic sperm still and I had no prob with egg production this time, got 18, 11 were fertilized and 8 became embryos. Had 2 grade1 7-cell embies transferred on Sat  , I'm doing progesterone injections in the muscle in my leg instead of the bottie bullets! Like you we don't think at this stage that any of the others are good enough quality to freeze. 
In terms of resting, I have rested sat sun and mon this week, read in Zita thingys book that you should rest as much as poss for first 3 days but after that you can resume normal activity, so long as you don't do any bouncing activities (!) or aerobic exercise or swimming. You should avoid caffeine and should try to keep belly warm (but not use a hot water bottle). I am going back to work today but it is not an active job, I am a funeral director and tasks will include sitting at a desk this week! My consultant (who is apparently one of the best in the country) said that I shouldn't wrap myself in cotton wool, but be very gentle with myself.
Hope this helps! I think people get told so many different things that they don't know what to believe!
Would love to join you on the 2WW. My test is 2nd Jan.  
Wishing you all the best and sending you lots of babydust!!!

Annie xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Burnie ~ ever so sorry to hear that the  arrived....all the luck in the world for your FET 

Maroon ~ any news from you?

Conny ~ welcome to the 2ww and welcome to FF too  Try not to worry too much about symptoms.....there's been a few ladies who have tested positive with no symptoms whatsoever hun. Loads of luck to you 

Vinandshaun ~ congratulations.....what a fab post, so happy. Totally normal to be petrified  Why don't you join the ladies on the 'waiting for first scan' thread:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=72964.270

Babydancer and Annie ~ welcome to you both  You'll find the 2ww list on page one of this thread and please shout if you need anything  Loads of luck  

Take care everyone,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## wizkid (Feb 25, 2006)

Hi Babydancer

I am on day 13 of 2ww, did a sneaky early test yesterday and it was  .  But am trying not to get too excited until proper test day tomorrow.  

Anyway we went straight from ET clinic to the car to Tesco's, sat in cafeteria for some lunch then wizzed round doing the week's shopping.  The very next day I was moving furniture around (well very carefully and def. not straining).  There is sound medical evidence that bed rest is infact detrimental, (it is after all an unnatural state, and could affect your hormones). The MOST important thing, I believe is not to get stressed.  I took plenty of time off work (sick note) after ET and only went back when I felt I could do it without worrying.  So relax as much as posssible mentally, do walk the dog, do the shopping, anything that you like doing, don't obviously strain yourself lifting heavy objects. 

Symtoms I had were nothing, nothing and nothing, until day 10 onwards I started to feel odd pulling sensations in my womb area, still having them, hope they are normal having never been pg I don't know.

Good luck, enjoy treating yourself...


----------



## Burnie aka Hobbit (Dec 1, 2006)

Thanks to all those who have left me a  

Wow there are lots of   s..... What a fabulous Christmas present, wishing you girls all the best for the next 9 mths

Going to make the most of festive period and   lots of wine!!!! Will be back on this thread posting in Feb... but will keep reading in the meantime.

 to everyone waiting to test

Burnie
x


----------



## babydancer (Dec 18, 2006)

Wizkid, 

CONGRATULATIONS on your       ...Yippeee!!!!!

Thanks for your reassurance - the 2ww and common sense aren't exactly bedfellows. I am now up and about, even did a spot of retail therapy.  

Hi Annie! Am very excited about having 2ww buddies - will have to write my posts in secret though as DH thinks I've lost it. 

At the risk of tmi, I have got some thick, yellowish CM and my cervix is high and very soft. Is this a side effect of the Cyclogest

Haven't got much else in the way of symptoms - a bit of lower bachache and sore boobs (which i'm pretty sure IS the Cyclogest). Does anyone know when implantation happens after blasto transfer??

PS. how do you get the pink footnotes at the bottom?


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

- Nuff said

Congrats to all  

 to all


----------



## cristina1 (Oct 16, 2006)

Hello,

vinandshaun and wizkid       

Outspan and Burnie - so sorry to hear your news  

babydancer - I also had a blastocyst transfer. 6 were taken to that stage and by the day of the transfer only 2 had made it so we had those. Another one made it on day 6 and it was frozen. And we got a   so don't worry about quality. The fact they made it to that stage means they are very good and strong  

Hello to all other 2ww waiters - hope you are all keeping sane and remember to wear orange (somewhat contradictory I know! )

Cristina x


----------



## babydancer (Dec 18, 2006)

Day 4 after blastocyst transfer.........

I have realised that one of the reasons I love this site is that I can get immediate answers to all the stories - with your own 2ww you have to wait in REAL TIME!!!! God, time goes sooooo slowly. 

Have woken up feeling a bit low and negative. Had a dream last night that I got a   and then, when I took my temp this morning it was only 36.5 - heading to   levels! Does anyone know what temps should look like after ET? 

Have given Bella and Bertie a little talk today and reassured them that my nasty nightmare was only a dream and they're not to take any notice of it


----------



## Anniegairn (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi everyone,
Just wondering if anyone can help. Are there any foods that you are supposed to avoid while on 2WW? I know you are not supposed to have caffeine, alcohol (I don't drink anyway) and nuts if there is a family history, but is there anything else people think it is best to avoid? I am particularly interested in whether I can have a curry at a meal out tonight or whether I should just stick to rice and poppadoms!!!
Also is anyone testing with me on 2nd Jan?
Lots of love and luck to you all for many BFP'S over Christmas and into the new year!!
Annie xx


----------



## Anniegairn (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi Babydancer,
No idea about temperatures and things, but I can sympathise with you over the dreams!!!  My dreams have been so vivid and weird since treatment started, one night I get a BFP, the next night it's a BFN!!!!! It does affect how you feel when you wake up though doesn't it, even when you know it's just a dream! I am up and about also, went back to work yesterday - arranging funerals is not particularly strenuous! DH makes me sit down with feet up at every opportunity - bless!!
You take care,
Sending you lots of positive thoughts and a hug.  
Annie xx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hello Ladies

Really sad today - negative result

Gutted

Will start again in May/June

Love to all BFP's and to BFN's -


----------



## caline (Nov 12, 2006)

Odette

Sorry about result    Lots of   for 2007.

Caline


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

to all the BFP's, there seems to be loads of them at the mo!!  

  to BFN's, take care and have a good christmas ladies  

2WW not too bad, got the usual cyclogest symptoms - cramps, tired, grumpy, etc!!

Busy at work so its going faster but last day today until Wed!  

Good luck everyone on


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

Hello ladies,

it seems there are few more BFP-s in meantime... well Congrats to you all...

As for me, I tested three days later (day 19) and the Beta was lower but still positive. As the doctor examined me with the ultrasound he saw one single little embie  sticking to the back wall of my womb, it looked as a black circle (I guess the sac). I was thrilled to see it being there still, but devastated to know that the beta is not ok. I got an progesteron injection and was advised to continue with the pessaries and folic acid, and go back after 5 days if in meantime bleeding doesn't appear. Doc said that I am definitely pregnant but the chances for it to go on are pretty low, as he said there are only theoretical chances! 
Well what can I say , it would be easier to get a BFN from the beggining than to know that you have a embie inside and it is probably not going to make it!

Thank you for listening.  

Love from Maroon


----------



## babydancer (Dec 18, 2006)

Odette,

Big hugs to you today. So sorry to hear about your negative result  . Glad you are getting back on the horse and look forward to reading your posts in the Spring! Don't lose hope - there are some very inspirational stories on the 2ww member diaries, I really enjoyed reading those  

Maroon - have just read your post   - it must be so hard for you waiting in this limbo, try to relax and get lots of rest - and GOOD LUCK. All I can say is at least you definitely know that your embie was able to implant which is pretty far down the line in IVF terms - it gives you a great chance if you have another go. 

Annie -  I hope you enjoyed a nice big Indian feast last night (because I did!) I haven't heard anything about curry inducing contractions or miscarriage, although you might want to stay away from the Vindaloo option - for fear of how it might react with the Cyclogest if nothing else   ! I suspect the Indian population don't give up curry when they are trying to conceive and there's plenty of people there  . Anyway, we need some pleasures. YUM 

DAY 5 AFTER BLASTOCYST TRANSFER

Anyway, I got very excited last night as found some brown blood mixed in with my CM  which i'm HOPING is implantation bleeding. Have also been having lower backache and a tight, pulling ache in my lower abdomen. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let this be a good sign. Have woken up today and all symptoms seem to have faded slightly. PANIC  

Have now officially descended into analysis paralysis - luckily there are a few things I've got planned over the next few days to take my mind off things!

Good luck to all the two week waiters - am praying for some festive     for us all. 

Baby dancer xxx


----------



## caline (Nov 12, 2006)

Maroon, what a difficult time for you. I really got a lump in my throat reading your post so not too sure I can offer any words of wisdom. Try to stay <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZN%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F1%255F118%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







and you still have a chance even if the Dr said they were low. We are all fighting against low odds so remember you are not alone . Good luck.

Babydancer, loved the _'analysis paralysis'_. Haven't heard that one before but exactely where I am at too. I've had the brown blood since almost Day 1 post basting, was heavier some days. Have no idea if thats good sign or not but still no . No sore (.)(.), bit of a dodgy tummy and feel a bit sick (? stress, or cyclogest related).Tiredness +++

Took today and tomorrow as emergency leave as had 0% concentration at work. I was able to function the 1st week but this week was torture. Think my boss was getting a bit pi**ed off with my spacehead approach over the past week. I am so caught up with guilt about work which is really such a waste of energy  I need to seriously get back to a zen place. Have a maicure and pedicure booked for this afternoon so hopefully that will calm me down a bit. 
Good luck to you all

Caline


----------



## hola69 (Nov 17, 2005)

Odette- very sorry hun..big hugs to you xxxx

Maroon..how awful for you..my thoughts and prayers are with you so much..fingers crossed all will be ok xxxxx

Caline..wishing you lots of love and luck..try and rest up xxx

babay dancer..fingers crossed...

Becs..thinking of you..hope its a BFP xxxx

Kizzy mouse..tons of love and luck to you all...

well HCG for me tomorrow..am praying it will be good and high...then scan on the 29th if all ok..xxxxxx Am saying my prayers...xxxx

Love L xxxx


----------



## babydancer (Dec 18, 2006)

Well, I think it is all over already. The brown blood that I was so excited about has now turned red and got heavier so I'm pretty sure AF has come early. Needless to say I'm devastated       

Annie - good luck with you 2ww, I'll be checking in on you to see how you are doing. 

And good luck to everyone else.....


----------



## Anniegairn (Dec 11, 2006)

Babydancer, I'm so so sorry...please don't give up hope just yet though honey. I'm thinking of you and praying that the bleeding will go away. Let me know how you do over next few days. Sending you lots of  and a really massive 
Annie xxx


----------



## caline (Nov 12, 2006)

Babydancer, sorry to read that   has maybe arrived. It's early days yet though, so let us know what happens. Thinking of you  
Caline


----------



## caline (Nov 12, 2006)

Day 11 and just started light fresh bleeding. Don't think I'll need to test on Christmas Day  

Caline


----------



## Anniegairn (Dec 11, 2006)

Really sorry Caline, keep your chin up, and don't give up hope til you know for sure. Sending you lots of   and   .
Give yourself plenty of TLC and rest over Christmas.
Annie xx


----------



## lotsky (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi everyone Im testing 8 jan after my second iui basted today IUI in a natural cycle, last month was a BFN so I know how it feels hugs to everyone
xx


----------



## emu (Apr 9, 2006)

Hiya,

I am at the mid point with 7 days gone, 7 days to get to testing day and the worry has now started to set in. The Initial 7 days was spent resting and apart from the nightmares in the initial 2-3 days it has been rather uneventful.

Work is usually stressful so that it has been very good to be able to take the time off.

Congratulations for all the    and good luck and enjoy the months to come.

Best of luck in 2007 for all the   and hope you have the good news you long for very soon.

Love Emu


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Outspan ~ sorry hun to hear your news.....take care and many hugs xx

Odette ~ hugs to you too and much luck for your cycle next year xx

Maroon ~ how are you getting on.....can't imagine how awful it must be for you to be in limbo like this, much love and luck to you xx

Babydancer and Caline ~ hope you are both ok and the bleeding has stopped for you  

Babydancer ~ will IM you about signatures 

Wizkid ~ congratulations.....lovely news for you 

Hope everyone's doing ok,

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## jannie (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi lizzie, thanks for welcoming me to the thread.  I test boxing day but have been bleeding lots like a normal period so i dont think the chances look good.  Is anyone else testing that day?  Best of luck to you all luv jan xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi everyone and Merry Christmas Eve 

Just want to let you all know that although I don't post here every day, i always read to catch up with you all  Wow, there's alot of us on the 2ww just now. Im so shocked at the number of people on our 29th testers thread. 

Here's hoping we will all have the best Christmas or New Year ever. BFP's all round please!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Lxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Jannie ~ good luck for Boxing Day hun  

[size=12pt]MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!

Have a lovely time.....here's to a 2007 with many wonderful BFPs!!

Much love and luck, Lizzy xxx[/size]


----------



## Swanalb (Oct 31, 2006)

hello girls,

after a BFP, seeing "it" on the scan (a little round shadow sticking on the backwall of my womb), and a "beta hell" road , I finally got a BFN (25 days after ET) .
I started bleeding last night. I wish it would get on faster so I could start a normal cycle finally.
I just wish it would pass on quickly without me noticing it is not just a normal menstrual bleeding...
I am sure girls that many of you know what I mean, as I am not the first one in this kind of situation...

As the doc said there is no Why answer. It just did not go as it should.

My DH is totally devastated, more than I am. Men are definitely week on these things. I am the one who has to be supportive and positive in this situation. 

I thank you all for the support, especially LizzyB who is great.

Marry christmas and happy New Year to everyone.

I wish BFP-s to all of you testing in the days to come, and a lucky 2007 to the rest of us... 

Love from Maroon


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Maroon,

Im so sorry hun  Im sure in a way its good that you can now move on and aren't in limbo anymore. I agree that men don't cope very well in these situations. Don't feel that you must keep a stiff upper lip, you must let your emotions out too. It must be hard after seeing the scan and looking at the BFP, but you have been pregnant, so it could happen again. 

I hope 2007 brings you a happy and healthy pregnancy. Thank you for the well wishes to all of us on the 2ww  Take care.


----------



## jannie (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi, i also got a bfn .  Tested boxing day and sort of expected the worst as i bled so bad during the 2ww.  Just cant stop crying.


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I'm due to test tomorrow (the 27th) although it's not looking good as I have had a small amount of blood - first brownish then red - although after odd twinges (pulling sensation). I do have a question: I have to go to the loo for a wee a number of times during the night, so do I still test first thing in the morning or should I maybe cut back on the amount of water I drink this evening so that I can hold out until the morning?

Congratulations to all the   and best luck next time to everyone else!!

Happy Christmas!

CG x


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls,
sorry for all the BFN's, devastating I know.

CG good luck for testing tomorrow.

I am testing tomorrow after my first iui cycle. I thinkI am a day late already. I had my trigger shot 11th (Mon 9am) and was basted 4.30pm tues 12th when he though I had ov.

I have had really bad cramping worse than af for days now. I have no spotting, no other pg symptoms either.  Would anyone know when Iwold expect af by the latest bearing in mind the trigger shot?

Many thanks an anxious strawbs xxx


----------



## jannie (Dec 21, 2006)

good luck cg and strawbs on your tests 2moro, and thanks for your support xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hello ladies

Would it be ok to join you? Had ET 22nd Dec and am due to test 5th Jan  Would be nice to chat to others who are also 2ww 

Good luck to everyone who is testing in next couple of days     

and  to anyone who has not yet realised their dream, hope 2007 is 'the one' for you  

Merry Christmas Everyone 

Debs xxx


----------



## LanaK (Dec 15, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Could I join this thread too? Had my egg transfer on 23 December an am testing on 2 Jan.

Good luck to everyone who's waiting, congrats to the BFPs and big hugs to the BFNs

xx Lana


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Unfortunately it was a negative for me this morning. Not a surprise really as I'd been spotting since Saturday and period started yesterday. Glad I don't have to go into work today.

Jannie, so sorry to hear you got the same result. 

Maroon, I'm really sorry that things turned out as they did.    I'm taking some comfort in the fact that I got a BPN straight at the end of the 2ww rather than later. I can only imagine what it's like for you. Take care of yourself and as Lola said the fact you did get pregnant this time if only for a while is promising for the future.

Good luck to everyone who hasn't tested yet. 

Love, CG x


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

Hi girls

There seems to be a horrible run of BFN's just now  

Cotswold Girl - Sorry to hear that you tested negative  You shouldn't rush back to work, i did the last time and regretted it. Good luck for future treatments and be good to yourself.

Jannie - Crying is something you just need to do after a BFN. Ive been there and its horrible, but you will be ok. Take care 

Lanak - Welcome to the thread and good luck for a BFP 

Debbie - Welcome to the thread and good luck for the 5th Jan 

Strawbs - Im thinking of you today and eagerly awaiting your result 

Well, im testing tomorrow and hoping that i can break this run of BFN's. Will let you all know as soon as i do  

              

LXX


----------



## jannie (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi, just wanted to wish everyone whose testing today or soon the best of luck.   luv jan xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Dear Lola,

Just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow - I really hope you get that  

I'm hoping that work won't be too busy tomorrow and will give me something else to think about! Also need to save some leave for next attempt...

Luv, CG x


----------



## LanaK (Dec 15, 2006)

Lola, thinking of you for tomorrow!  

xx Lana


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

cg-sorry about your bfn    

jannie-sorry about your bfn    

good luck lola on testing-fingers crossed it is a bfp

Well BFN for me this am, no af yet so not sure when it will arrive.  I have had cramping for days though.
There have been lots of bfns, but there was lots of bfps a few weeks before, it seems to go like that.  Will have to phone clinic and order more drugs in case af shows over weekend.  bl00dy wasted xmas again not drinking, did the same last year thinking what if!        2nd time lucky I hope!

good luck kizzy and the other 29th testers     

strawbs xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Maroon ~ i'm ever so sorry hun  Really so cruel. Be good to yourself and please come on here for support hun. Love and luck to you and DH xxx

Jannie ~ sorry that your news was bad....you take care too xxx

CG ~  such sad news at the moment....i'm really so sorry hun xxx

Strawbs ~ many hugs to you too xxx

Too too many BFNs 

Debbie and Lana ~ welcome to you both, just want to wish you all the luck in the world  

Lola ~ sending you many positive vibes indeed for tomorrow  

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Strawbs - sorry to hear you news, know how gutted you must feel. Starting to dread going into work tomorrow and all the normal post Christmas chit chat. Such a lot has happened since I was last in work. 

Still not long before the New Year and hopefully it will be a better one for those of us who haven't succeeded so far. 

Sending you and others who've had a BFN lots of    

Good luck to everyone else whose testing soon - here's hoping someone has some positive news to post tomorrow.

CG x


----------



## lola636 (Aug 26, 2005)

OMG IM PREGNANT! Can't believe it. I am soooo lucky! Hopefully the luck on this thread will start to change 

I know its early days, but im going to enjoy every minute. Going to the clinic tomorrow for my official test. Praying that my HCG is good 

Thank you for all your well wishes   Good luck to you all 

Lxx


----------



## *Suze* (Sep 16, 2005)

BFN for us

sorry nothing else to say as im so upset this time  

Suzi xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Wow, the last 2 posts really sum up this board.....such joy and such sadness.

Suzi ~ i know i can't say anything helpful at all but genuinely i'm so sorry that it didn't work out for you this time. Nothing should be so hard as this and i'm sending you much love and many hugs 

Lola ~ congratulations....enjoy every wonderful minute  I'm sure your news will give so much hope and inspiration to others waiting....good luck for tomorrow 

Take care everyone,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## pip34 (Nov 19, 2006)

hi every one im testing on 2nd jan hoping it would be a   but so far no symptoms   after having di .  it would be a great start to a new year after  this year nothing has gone right    . especially after getting so near but sadly at 18+ the baby died    .  hope every one testing soon gets that   we all want. sending      to all.


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Thank you so much for the warm welcome  

CG, Jannie, Strawbs  So sorry to hear of your BFN    Hope 2007 is a better year for you   

Suzi   Posted on Cycle Buddy thread for you hun, hope you're hanging in there   

Lola  Congratulations on your great news    You must be over the moon    Hope you have a happy and healthy pg   

Hello to Lana, how are you doing? Hope 2ww isn't driving you too  

Hi to Pip  Sorry to hear about your loss hun ^fingersrossed^ you get a BFP

Emu  Good luck for testing, is it tomorrow?  Sending you lots of                   

Debs xxx


----------



## LanaK (Dec 15, 2006)

Hello everyone,

CG, Jannie, Strawbs, Maroon, Suzi - nothing to say except  . Hope 2007 brings you all the happy news you deserve.

Congratulations Lola! Enjoy every minute of it.

Pip, I'm testing on the same day as you. Seems a bit early to me, as I only had the ET on the 23rd, but that's what my doctor said, so I'm not going to argue.

Good luck kizzy and everyone else testing today. Thinking of you.

Hope everyone else is doing well.

xxLana


----------



## kizzymouse (Jan 13, 2006)

for me once again    

no more iui's for me.

dont know if I'm brave enough to do ivf!!

will fone clinic later.

I knew it was a bfn still its crap to be proved right!!  

good luck everyone else


----------



## Marie1 (Apr 12, 2006)

Hi ladies

To kizzymouse and everyone else who has recently had BFNs,  , I'm really sorry it hasn't worked out for you this time.

I'm new to the 2ww thread, had 2 embys transferred on 21st Dec, test on 3rd Jan.  No symptoms as yet - I've had the disrupted sleep and sore boobs right from the start of the ET, so no change.

Best of luck to all you ladies on the 2ww who are about to test.

Sezzx


----------



## jannie (Dec 21, 2006)

Just wanted to say sorry to kizzy  
Congratulations to lola    
And to sezz just wishing you the best of luck for a  
Thanks everyone for your support luv jan


----------



## Naditude (Sep 16, 2006)

Hello, room for a wee one?

I'm probably a bit late to join you, but I just found this thread!! 

I test on the 2nd Jan and notice that a few of you do too.

Hello to my fellow Nov/Dec Winter dreamers buddies!  (Debbie & Suzi) 

*Congrats* to all you lucky BFP'ers 

*BIG hugs* to all you who haven't made it yet. 

And *good luck* to all you 2ww'ers.  

Naditude. x


----------



## ~debs~ (Nov 7, 2006)

Kizzy  So sorry about your news hun   Hope you find the strength for IVF and wish you luck   

Nads  Long time no see hun   

Sezz  Snap on the disturbed sleep and sore (.)(.) all good fun eh   Hope the 2ww isn't sending you too  

Lana  How are you doing, hope you're ok hun  

Hello to Lizzy  

Hope everyone else is ok  

Debs xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Good luck Pip, Lana, Naditude, Sezz really hope you all get a    

Kizzy - sorry it was a negative result for you this time  , wishing you loads of luck on your next go.   Re. IVF - I was worried sick about doing it but survived so don't put it off, it's not as bad as you think   If it gets you your dream it's got to be worth it and there's always loads of support available on these boards.

Suzi - so sorry to hear it didn't work, take care  

Lola - many   - I hope the rest of your pregnancy goes well. Enjoy every minute of it.   

CG x


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Debs - just noticed your signature block. Hope you get a   

CG x


----------



## LanaK (Dec 15, 2006)

Kizzy - I can echo what CG says. I had pinned all my hopes on the IUIs, with IVF as the big terrifying thing I didn't want to consider. When my doctor said that there was no point doing any more IUIs, I was devastated, but the IVF was nowhere near as bad as I had thought. It wasn't at all painful, and everyone treated me like a queen after EC, which was lovely. Don't let the fear hold you back, hun.

Hope everyone else is doing well. I'm doing fine at the moment. Boobs not really sore anymore, which I am hoping is not a bad sign? 

Good luck Pip, Naditude, Sezz & Debs!      

xxLana


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Pip ~ welcome to the thread and lots of luck to you for the 2nd. Really so sorry to hear about your loss of Thomas xx

Kizzy ~ sorry to read you news......huge luck for IVF, CG's right about the support here hun 

Sezz & Naditude ~ welcome  Loads of luck to you both  

Debs and Lana ~ hope you are both doing ok 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

NEW HOME THIS WAY..........

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=80147.0

​


----------

